# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Ραφήνας - History of Rafina >  Ιστορικές φώτο Ραφήνας (Historic photos from Rafina)

## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία του 1948-1949 (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας). Δεν αποκλείεται, όμως, να είναι και λίγο μεταγενέστερη.
Το Κάρυστος" του Τόγια αραγμένο στο τσιμεντόπλοιο, το οποίο το ίδιο το είχε ρυμουλκήσει από το Πέραμα στη Ραφήνα το 1948.
Το πλοίο αράζει δίπλα στο "πλοίο".
Η πηγή της φωτογραφίας είναι από το υπέροχο "Ναυτικό Λεύκωμα" (τόμος Γ') του Παναγιώτη Κ. Σπυρόπουλου (εκδόσεις: "Αμφεία").

Το Κάρυστος στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Roi, δεν πάει το μυαλό μου ότι αυτό είναι Ραφήνα!!! Δηλαδή σε σημερινή θέση ποια είναι αυτή? 'Εχω μπερδευτεί.. είχε η Ραφήνα συγκοινωνία από τόσο παλιά?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Leo η θέση στη φωτογραφία του Roi είναι ακριβώς *ΑΥΤΗ* εδώ, όπου είναι δεμένο το Πόρτο Λάφια, στο μέσα λιμάνι δηλαδή που τότε ήταν και το μοναδικό. 

Αν μάλιστα στη φώτο του Πόρτο Λάφια είχαμε λίγο περισσότερο θέμα δεξιά, θα διακρινόταν και το τέλος του μόλου με το τσιμεντόπλοιο, αφού είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπήρχε ακόμα τότε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Leo, η Ραφήνα φέτος θα έπρεπε να γιορτάζει τα 60 χρόνια από την ίδρυση του λιμανιού της.
Αυτό, βέβαια, για τους περισσότερους αιρετούς της σημερινής Δημοτικής Αρχής θα αποτελούσε ένα ωραίο ανέκδοτο.
Το ερώτημα, λοιπόν, είναι αν σκοπεύει να γιορτάσει κανείς τα 60 αυτά χρόνια. Αν δεν υπάρχει κανείς, γιατί να μην το κάνουμε εμείς;
Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλόμενους.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από τη Ραφήνα του 1998, σε απαγορευτικό.
Η παλιοπαρέα μαζεμένη: "Superferry II", Εξπρές Κάρυστος", "Εξπρές Ερμής" (μόλις έχει περάσει στον Αγαπητό), "SuperCat Χαρούλα" και το ταχύπλοο του Γούτου.
Η εποχή αυτή φαντάζει πια αρκετά μακρινή ....

Στην Ραφήνα την παλιά.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικά πολύ μακρινή..... Δυστυχώς  :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

vraia εποχη ομως.το χαρουλα το θυμαμαι οτι ηταν του γουτου αλλα με την φωτο ξαναθυμηθηκα οτι ο γουτος ειχε κ καταμαραν.αθηνα 2004 λεγονταν.πωπω το χα σβησει απο το μυαλο μου

----------


## dimitris

Το Αθηνα 2004 δεν ηταν που ο Σουμακης δεν του εδινε αδεια σκοπιμοτητας τοτε? το πηρε ο Α. Αγαπητος κι επισης δεν του εδινε και μολις δημιουργηθηκε η MFD πηρε αμεσως?

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλο του Γούτου
Και άλλο του Αγαπητού!

Τους χωρήζουν τουλάχιστο 7 μέτρα μήκους και πολύ παρασκήνιο
Το Αθήνα 2004 ταξίδεψε αρκετό καιρό ενώ το Sea Speed ποτε!
Πάντως τότε μου φάνηκε πολύ ουτοπικό το ΑΑ να φιγουράρει σε πλοίο γυαλιστερό καινούργιο και εντελώς προτωποριακό!

----------


## dimitris

δεμενο στη γωνια του ηλεκτρικου! σωστα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ραφήνα, 11 Μαΐου 2006.
Το "Ιεράπετρα Λ" καταφθάνει στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας γεμάτο φιλάθλους της ΑΕΚ. Οι σκηνές που εκτυλίχθηκαν τόσο κατά το ταξίδι της επιστροφής από την Κρήτη, όσο και κατά την αποβίβαση των φιλάθλων στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας ήταν μοναδικές ...
Εδώ η αποβίβαση υπό την εποπτεία αστυνομικών και με την επιτήρηση πλοίων του λιμενικού. 

Το Ιεράπετρα στη Ραφήνα.jpg

Επιδρομή.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Ραφήνα, 11 Μαΐου 2006.
> Εδώ η αποβίβαση υπό την εποπτεία αστυνομικών και με την επιτήρηση πλοίων του λιμενικού.


Μήπως θές να πείς με τις ευλογίες της αστυνομίας? Αλήτη κράτος...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την ημέρα εκείνη η αστυνομία είχε δημιουργήσει πολεμική ατμόσφαιρα στη Ραφήνα. Αν δεν ήξερες τι συνέβαινε, θα νόμιζες ότι πρόκειτο να γίνει πολεμική απόβαση.
Το πλοίο το άφησαν να περιμένει πάνω από 2 ώρες έξω από το λιμάνι μέχρι να έρθουν τα λεωφορεία για να πάρουν τους φιλάθλους.
Σίγουρα είχαν γίνει καταστροφές στο πλοίο, αλλά αυτή η κινητοποίηση της αστυνομίας ξεπέρασε κάθε προηγούμενο.
Ενώ, δυστυχώς, σε άλλες σοβαρές περιπτώσεις που απαιτούν άμεση επέμβαση, σπεύδει εξαιρετικά βραδέως....

Εδώ το πλοίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας έπειτα από 2 ώρες stand by στα ανοικτά.
Το Ιερπάτρα φθάνει στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Να θυμίσω ότι είχε τραυματιστεί και ένας λιμενικός από φωτοβολίδα στο πόδι  .Ο οποίος ακόμη τραβιέται με νοσοκομεία .

----------


## karystos

Αφιξοαναχωρήσεις στη Ραφήνα το 1997

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ με το μοναδικό σουλούπι ανάμεσα στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α και το SUPER CAT ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ. 

EXKA-XAR-PHN.jpg

Και με το BARI EXPRESS. Δεξιά μόλις φαίνεται ο Αντώνης ο καβοδέτης. Πλοίαρχος ο καπτα Μήτσος ο Καλύμνιος από την ¶νδρο, γνωστός και από υποπλοίαρχος στο ξεκίνημα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. 

EXKA-BARI.jpg

Απόπλους του BARI με πλοίαρχο το Γιώργο Σαμιωτάκη από τις Στενιές της ¶νδρου.

EXKA-BARI ANA.jpg

Απόπολους του SUPER CAT ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ. Πλοίαρχος ο Γιαννούλης Χαζάπης κι αυτός από την ¶νδρο. 

SC-XAROU.jpg

Απόπλους του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α με πλοίαρχο τον Αχιλλέα Ταρλάμη από τη Λήμνο. 

EXKA-PHNA.jpg

----------


## karystos

Και η σύγχρονη Τεχνολογία για να μη με πείτε οπισθοδρομικό. Σβούρα και αναχώρηση του SEAJET 1, σημερινό SUPER JET, μάλλον με τον καπτα Γιάννη Πασχάλη στα χειριστήρια.

SJ1-MANOU.jpg

SJ1-ANAX.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αφιξοαναχωρήσεις στη Ραφήνα το 1997
> 
> Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ με το μοναδικό σουλούπι ανάμεσα στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α και το SUPER CAT ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ. 
> 
> EXKA-XAR-PHN.jpg
> 
> Και με το BARI EXPRESS. Δεξιά μόλις φαίνεται ο Αντώνης ο καβοδέτης. Πλοίαρχος ο καπτα Μήτσος ο Καλύμνιος από την ¶νδρο, γνωστός και από υποπλοίαρχος στο ξεκίνημα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. 
> 
> EXKA-BARI.jpg
> ...


*Καταπληκτικές ομορφιές από την Ραφήνα του 1997.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## Leo

karystos, ομορφιές και δέσιμο ιστορικών και σύγχρονων πλοίων. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## kalypso

εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου karystos,σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπέρδεψα τα δύο πλοία με το όνομα "Αχιλλεύς", νομίζοντας ότι το πλοίο του Κουσουνιάδη είναι το μετέπειτα "Ολυμπία Ι", ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι το πρώην "Κολοκοτρώνης". 
Πάμε τώρα σε μια εικόνα που πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ σπάνια.
Την βρήκα και τη φωτογράφησα σε μια έκθεση στο ΚΑΠΗ της Ραφήνας το καλοκαίρι του 2000.
Φυσικά τη φωτογράφησα κατά πού άσχημο τρόπο, μιας και η μηχανή ήταν αναλογική, φως αρκετό δεν υπήρχε και γενικώς δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να φωτογραφίσεις μια φωτογραφία.
Για το λόγο αυτό, θα παρακαλούσα όποιον τυγχάνει να την έχει να την ανεβάσει, διότι η πραγματική φωτογραφία είναι πολύ καλή. 
Τι δείχνει τώρα; 
Δείχνει τη θάλασσα κάτω από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο στη Ραφήνα.
Διακρίνεται καθαρά μια όμορφη παραλία, εκεί που σήμερα είναι το καινούριο λιμάνι.
Στο βάθος διακρίνεται ασαφώς ένα πλοίο.
Ποιο πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι; 
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 με αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70.
Στην παραλία αυτή έκαναν μπάνιο οι άνθρωποι τότε στη Ραφήνα, κατεβαίνοντας από τα σκαλιά που υπήρχαν λίγο πιο πέρα από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο (τα σκαλιά αυτά ήταν σε χρήση μέχρι και πριν από λίγα χρόνια).
Φήμες αναφέρουν, μάλιστα ότι σ' αυτήν την παραλία έκαναν μπάνιο και άνθρωποι που σήμερα κατέχουν σημαντικές θέσεις σ' αυτήν τη χώρα. 
Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία, σε πολύ κακή μεταφορά. 
Στη Ραφήνα την παλιά.jpg

----------


## Ηριδανός

Να υποθέσω το *Καστριανή Κέας* ίσως ;

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π., εξάλου εκείνη την εποχή πέρναγαν άλλα πλοία από τη Ραφήνα; Τα πλοία του Τόγια είχαν αποσυρθεί, του Πολέμη δεν είχαν έρθει ακόμη, δεν μου έρχεται κάποιο άλλο στο μυαλό.

----------


## sylver23

δυστυχως ροι αυτες οι ομορφιες της ραφηνας χαλασαν με την επεκταση του λιμανιου.παντως στην παραλια που βρισκεται κατω απο τον αγιο νικολα στα αριστερα που υπαρχει ακομα ειχα παει πριν πολλα χρονια (περιπου 14)που ημουν νιανιαρο ακομα για μπανιο.τελικα δεν βουτηξαμε καθως επλεαν ,καταλαβατε τι,απο τις αποχετευσεις των σπιτιων.τωρα πια δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα νερα εκει.

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Πρέπει να είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π., εξάλου εκείνη την εποχή πέρναγαν *άλλα πλοία από τη Ραφήνα*;


Βλέποντας την φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτει ο Ellinis, γίνεται σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι πρόκειται για το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. 

Αν λάβουμε όμως υπ' όψιν τις χρονολογίες που θέτει ο Roi Baudoin θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 
πέρναγε από Ραφήνα και το Καστριανή Κέας και το Πόρτο Λάφια, ακόμα-ακόμα (κάποια φεγγάρια) και τα Αιγεύς και Μάρθα 
και όλο και κάποιο άλλο θα ξεχνάμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η λογική λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι το "Έλενα Π".

Επιπλέον, αυτό που αποδεικνύει αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα σημαντικές φωτογραφίες που καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να τις βρούμε.

Ακόμα θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω το φίλο "ΗΡΙΔΑΝΟ", με avatar τον μεγάλο ποιητή Νίκο Καββαδία.
Και για καλωσόρισμα να συμπληρώσουμε στο γνωστό και αγαπημένο του ποίημα "Γράμμα στον ποιητή Καίσαρα Εμμανουήλ" 

_"Ξέρω εγώ κάτι που μπορούσε, Καίσαρ, να σας σώσει._
_Κάτι που πάντα βρίσκεται σ' αιώνια εναλλαγή,_
_κάτι που σχίζει τις θολές γραμμές των οριζόντων,_
_και ταξιδεύει αδιάκοπα την ατέλειωτη γη."_

----------


## aegina

Mipws einai to MEGALOHARI ( prwin ANNA MARIA)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Pantos tomikro ploio sti foto ston PIREA einai EGINA EXPRESS (AIGINAKI ) :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Μεγαλόχαρη" δεν πρέπει να είναι.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όπως το θυμάμαι, αν και έχουν περάσει από τότε οκτώ χρόνια, ότι μπορεί να μην ήταν ferry.
Το θυμάμαι στη φωτογραφία σαν επιβατηγό.
Η αναζήτηση συνεχίζεται.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν γνωρίζω από Ραφήνα αλλά συγκρίνοντας τις δυο φωτογραφίες του Roi, με βεβαιότητα είναι το Έλενα Π.

ΥΓ. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα Ηριδανός.

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Ακόμα θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω το φίλο "ΗΡΙΔΑΝΟ", με avatar τον μεγάλο ποιητή Νίκο Καββαδία.





> ΥΓ. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα Ηριδανός.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλοσώρισμα.
Πράγματι το avatar μου απεικονίζει τον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μας ποιητή Νίκο Καββαδία εν ώρα υπηρεσίας. 
Ως απειροελάχιστη τιμή στο έργο και την μνήμη του.

Επιτρέψτε μου να ανταποδώσω, για το καλοσώρισμα. Στους *paroskayak*, *Roi Baudoin* :

_Μια μέρα χειμωνιάτικη θα φεύγαμε._ _Τα ρυμουλκά περνώντας θα σφυρίζαν,_
_τα βρωμερά νερά η βροχή θα ράντιζε,_ _κι οι γερανοί στους ντόκους θα γυρίζαν._

_Τα βράδια, βάρδια κάνοντας, θα λέγαμε_ _παράξενες στη γέφυρα ιστορίες,_
_για τους αστερισμούς ή για τα κύματα,_ _για τους καιρούς, τις άπνοιες, τις πορείες._

_Όταν πυκνή η ομίχλη θα μας σκέπαζε,_ _τους φάρους θε ν' ακούγαμε να κλαίνε_
_και τα καράβια αθέατα θα τ' ακούγαμε,_ _περνώντας να σφυρίζουν και να πλένε._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρίζοντας, έπειτα από αρκετό καιρό στο θέμα που είχαμε ξεκινήσει εδώ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23994 
έχω να σας μεταφέρω τα ακόλουθα:
Απόψε είχαμε τα εγκαίνια μίας όμορφης έκθεση στο Δημοτικό Αναψυκτήριο Ραφήνας στη διασταύρωση Ραφήνας, δίπλα στην εκκλησία της Ανάληψης.
Η εκδήλωση ήταν αφιερωμένη στον παλιό καπετάνιο Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο, ο οποίος "ταξίδεψε" πρόσφατα.
Ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος ήταν ένας από τους καλύτερους γνώστες της Ιστορίας του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας και είχαμε την τύχη να μιλήσουμε αρκετές φορές μαζί του. 
Απόψε στην τιμητική εκδήλωση προς τιμήν του ήρθε ο γιός του, οι κόρες του και ένας από τους Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους της Ραφήνας.
Στη συζήτηση που ακολούθησε βλέποντας παλιές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, οι άνθρωποι αυτοί άρχισαν να μιλούν για μία παντόφλα με το όνομα "Ιωάννης Π" που είχε έρθει εκείνη την εποχή στη γραμμή Ραφήνας-Μαρμαρίου, στα τέλη δεκαετίας του '50 με αρχές δεκαετίας του '60 .
Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρθηκε ότι η παντόφλα αυτή έδενε κάτω από την σημερινή caffeteria "La Serra" σε μώλο, που φτιάχτηκε ειδικά για αυτήν. 
Επιπλέον, η παντόφλά αυτή δεν δούλεψε για πολύ καιρό, μιας και την έπιαναν συχνά τα απαγορευτικά.
Άρα, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι οι δύο παντόφλες στις οποίες έχουμε αναφερθεί στη σελίδα αυτή είναι το "'Αγιος Νικόλαος" και το "Ιωάννης Π".  
Ελπίζουμε να συνεχιστεί η αναζήτηση και καλό θα ήταν να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που έχουν ζήσει το λιμάνι σε παλιότερες εποχές.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία που μας έδωσε ο Δημήτρης Μουτσάτσος, ο Καπετάνιος όπως τον αποκαλούσαν όλοι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Με τον Δημήτρη Μουτσάτσο είχαμε τη χαρά να συναντηθούμε αρκετές φορές και να μας μιλήσει για την ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας στα πλαίσια ενός Προγράμματος Περριβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας.
Ο καπετάνιος "ταξίδεψε" πρόσφατα και στην κηδεία του παρευρέθηκε όλη η Ραφήνα (μεταξύ αυτών και ο Πρωθυπουργός της Χώρας).
Προς τιμήν του καπετάνιου έχουν αφιερώσει οι μαθητές της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας την έκθεση φωτογραφιών για το Μεγάλο Ραφήνας που ολοκληρώνεται σήμερα. 
Αν κάποιος βρεθεί σήμερα (28/9) στη Λεωφόρο Μαραθώνος από τις 18:00 έως τις 21:00 θα είναι χαρά μας να τον δούμε.
Η έκθεση πραγματοποιείται στο Δημοτικό Αναψυκτήριο στη Διασταύρωση Ραφήνας, δίπλα ακριβώς από την εκκλησία της Ανάληψης (επί της λεωφόρου Μαραθώνος και 150 m μετά τη διασταύρωση Ραφήνας με κατεύθυνση προς Νέα Μάκρη). 
Μια εκπληκτική, λοπόν, φωτογραφία από τη Ραφήνα του 1992.
"Superferry" (το παλιό), "Ελλάς Εξπρές", "Bari Express" και το οχηματαγωγό "Μύκονος ΙΙ". 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στη μνήμη του Καπετάνιου .. 
Όλοι μαζί στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Kαταπληκτική φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi.*

----------


## moutsokwstas

με αφορμη τη φωτο που παραθετει ο καλος φιλος roi, δειτε πως 4 πλοια το ενα διπλα στο αλλο στριμωχτηκαν προκειμενου να δεσουν σε μια υποτυπωδη προβλητα! ακομα γινονται εργα και σχεδον το μισο μερος η και παραπανω, του ελευθερου χωρου ειναι υπο κατασκευη, η καλυτερα μεσα στα χωματα λογω των εργων. αντε να κανει ο αλλος μανουβρες με το φορτηγο να ειναι και βυτιο λογω του μυκονος που βλεπω, η ακομα χειροτερα να κινδυνευουν οι επιβατες! αυτα μονο στην ελλαδα μπορουν να συμβουν που ορθως αποκαλειται χωρας της θαλασσας και της ναυτιλιας.  αυτα γραφονται με καλη πιστη και διαθεση προς σκεπτικισμο και προβληματισμο.

----------


## capten4

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1991....ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ,ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ....ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗΣ ( ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΔΙ ΣΤΟΛΗ ) ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΡΧΙΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΦΙΑΤΗΣ.ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ !! Υ.Γ. CAPTAIN NIONIO , ΘΕΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΟΓΛΩΣΣΙΟ ?!!!!

raf 1991 8.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Capten4 ισως ειναι η ωραιοτερη ( κατα τη γνωμη μου βεβαια) φωτογραφια των μονομαχων. Δυο υπεροχων βαποριων που οταν απολαμβαναμε το ταξιδι ποτε δεν φανταζομασταν την καταληξη.

----------


## Leo

Αν δίπλα στο θεϊκό ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήταν και η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΑΡΑ.... να είσαι σίγουρος capten4 άλλαζε το desk top στον υπολογιστή παρά τις προηγούμενες δηλώσεις του  :Wink: .

----------


## vinman

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1991....ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ,ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ....ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗΣ ( ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΔΙ ΣΤΟΛΗ ) ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΡΧΙΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΦΙΑΤΗΣ.ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ !! Υ.Γ. CAPTAIN NIONIO , ΘΕΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΥΠΟΓΛΩΣΣΙΟ ?!!!!
> 
> raf 1991 8.jpg


Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε σεις θα με πεθανετε;Ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω captain4.

----------


## capten4

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ,ΠΙΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ, ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΣ 1993 , ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ 2 ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ....ΠΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΤΟ Σ.ΦΕΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΠΡΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΠΑΝΩ....
4 1993.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1998.ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗΣ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ SLIDE ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ, SORRY ....
BARI-PENELOPE.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1998.ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗΣ....


Δυστυχως δεν συναντηθηκαν ποτε Πηνελοπη και Επτανησος.
Τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα...
Αλλη μια υπεροχη φωτογραφια Capten4. Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## karystos

Κακες φωτογραφίες, εκπληκτικό ρεμέτζο του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΙΙ στη 13 της Ραφήνας με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. δεμένο στην 9. Ο καιρός 7 βοριάς, η κατάσταση του μώλου φαίνεται, όπως και οι καβοδέτες - ονόματα δε λέμε -, το βαπόρι δεν έχει προπελάκι και κάνει προπελακι για να γυρίσει τον άερα, το βιρα λάσκα τις άγκυρες και το φέρμα ξεφέρμα τους κάβους. Το βαπόρι μπαίνει και ξαναβγαίνει από το "λιμάνι" για να ευθυγραμμιστεί. Προς το τέλος έχει φτάσει και το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ. Πλοίαρχος ο παρεξηγημένος από πολλούς Σιδερής Μαμίδης. Τα αναλυτικά του σχόλια για αυτό το ρεμέτζο έχουν δημοσιευτεί στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ το 1995. 
myk1.jpg  
myk2.jpg 
myk3.jpg

----------


## karystos

myk4.jpg 
myk5.jpg

myk6.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο karystos, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε...!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες, φίλε Karystos.
Όμορφες και νοσταλγικές.
Να είσαι καλά και σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Όσο για τον μεγάλο Σιδερή Μαμίδη, ας θυμηθούμε και πάλι ότι είναι ο καπετάνιος που έχει καπετανέψει σε τόσα πολλά πλοία, όσα κανείς άλλος.
Κάποιος είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά ότι _"σε όσα πλοία καπετάνεψε αυτός, έχουν καπετανέψει μαζί όλοι οι υπόλοιποι"._
Μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολικό, αλλά έχει μια δόση αλήθειας.
Για κάποιον μπορεί αυτό να ακούγεται καλό και για κάποιον κακό.
Προσωπικά (αν και η γνώμη μου είναι ασήμαντη), σαν πλοίαρχο, τον θεωρώ ανεπιφύλακτα ως έναν από τους καλύτερους που πέρασαν ποτέ από την ακτοπλοΐα μας.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Roi ο Σιδερής Μαμίδης ζημίωσε ανεπανόρθωτα τον εαυτό του παλεύοντας μια ζωή με το Σιδερή Μαμίδη. Αν τα είχανε βρει δε θα συζητούσαμε τώρα για τον κορυφαίο. Πάντως η Ραφήνα, που πολλοί την κοιτάζουν ακόμη και σήμερα με μισό μάτι, είχε πάντοτε καπετανάρες. Τζώρτζης, Κοτσαμπάς, Γιακουμίδης, Γιώργος Σαμιωτάκης, Μαμίδης, Ταρλάμης, Νάζος, Μαντζουράτος, Σκιαδάς, ο παλαιότερος όλων - και πάει λέγοντας. Κάποτε μάλιστα τρεις και τέσσερις από αυτούς μαζί. Και οι αφανείς ή αυτοί που πέρασαν για λίγο, δεν ήσαν υποδεέστεροι. Παπαδέας, Μπαφαλούκος, Δεναξάς, Κουρούσης, Πασχάλης, Διονυσάτος, Κορατζάνης, Περουλάκης.- για να πούμε απλά κάποια ονόματα. Εκείνοι που αδικούνται πάντα, γιατί μένουν στη σκιά, είναι οι "ντόπιοι" και κυρίως ο Γιάννης ο Μιλιλής, που η Νότια Εύβοια πρέπει να του κάνει εικόνισμα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Όμορφες φωτογραφίες, φίλε Karystos.
> 
> Όμορφες και νοσταλγικές.
> Να είσαι καλά και σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ. 
> Όσο για τον μεγάλο Σιδερή Μαμίδη, ας θυμηθούμε και πάλι ότι είναι ο καπετάνιος που έχει καπετανέψει σε τόσα πολλά πλοία, όσα κανείς άλλος.
> Κάποιος είχε πει χαρακτηριστικά ότι _"σε όσα πλοία καπετάνεψε αυτός, έχουν καπετανέψει μαζί όλοι οι υπόλοιποι"._
> Μπορεί να ακούγεται υπερβολικό, αλλά έχει μια δόση αλήθειας.
> Για κάποιον μπορεί αυτό να ακούγεται καλό και για κάποιον κακό.
> Προσωπικά (αν και η γνώμη μου είναι ασήμαντη), σαν πλοίαρχο, τον θεωρώ ανεπιφύλακτα ως έναν από τους καλύτερους που πέρασαν ποτέ από την ακτοπλοΐα μας.


¶ν βλέπατε πριν λίγο καιρό και την έκθεση που έκανε στην Ερμούπολη θα παθαίνατε την πλάκα σας.Αρχείο της ακτοπλοίας μας με ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ κεφαλαίο.Ο κπετάν Σιδερής έχει παρεξηγηθεί κατα την γνώμη μου πάντα λόγω της τυπικότητας που τον διακρίνει,έννοια που οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες αν όχι όλοι βγάζουν σπυράκια.Ο άνθρωπος έχει απίστευτες γνώσεις και τρομερή αντιληψη σ'αυτό που κάνει.Αν συζητήσει κάποιος μαζί του θα καταλάβει.Εγώ είχα την τύχη να συζητήσω μαζί του πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους τους φίλους για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουν και τα σχόλια που τις συνοδεύουν.
Από τη Μυτιλήνη στη Λέρο, από την Πάτρα στην Αμοργό, από την Χίο στη Σαντορίνη και όπου μας βγάλει το ταξίδι.
Ένα ταξίδι που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. 
Πάμε τώρα και στην Ραφήνα του 1952.
Ο φωτογράφος *Νικόλαος Τομπάζης* φωτογραφίζει κατά μοναδικό τρόπο τη Ραφήνα, το μικρό τότε λιμανάκι της Ανατολικής Αττικής.
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές περιλαμβάνονται στο εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα *"Ανατολικά της Αττικής" (Φωτογραφίες 1930-1970)".*
Στο λεύκωμα αυτό περιλαμβάνονται πραγματικά εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από τη Ραφήνα, το Λαύριο, το Πόρτο Ράφτη και άλλες περιοχές.

Για αρχή τρεις φωτογραφίες *του Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με τίτλους *"Μπάλωμα διχτυών", "Βάψιμο διχτυών" και "¶πλωμα διχτυών".*
Ανοιχτό παράθυρο στο χρόνο ..... 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους πολύ καλούς φίλους Trakman, eliasaslan, Νίκο, Leo, Καπετάν Αντρέα, paroskayak, Appia 1978, Captain Nionios, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, ΑΡΗ, vinnman, Rocinante, sylver 23, mastropanago, polyka, navigation, Παναγιώτη, Φανούλα,  Ellinis, scoufgian, dimitris, Nautikos II, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, SpeedKiller, voyager,  manolis m. Vortigern, plori, mike rodos, iletal 1, marsant, Avenger και Διονύση Μουζάκη. 
Μπάλωμα διχτυών.jpg 
Βάψιμο διχτυών.jpg 
¶πλωμα διχτυών.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Roi, κάθε μήνυμά σου είναι ένα μοναδικό ταξίδι στο παρελθόν... Ένα ταξίδι σε λιμάνια, σε καράβια, σε θαλασσινά τοπία, που μόνο θαυμασμό, νοσταλγία και αγάπη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν για την πανέμορφη πατρίδα μας... Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

νομιζω οτι τοσο παλιες φωτο απο το (αγαπημενο )λιμανι της ραφηνας δεν εχω δει.
δεν θυμιζει σε τπτ το τωρινο αλλα ουτε και το λιγο παλαιοτερο (προ 10-15 χρονων)
παραλια στην θεση που θυμαμαι παντα με τσιμεντο.αυτο το εχω ακουσει μονο απο τους γονεις μου οτι μπροστα απο τα πρακτορεια ειχε παραλια..ροι οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο ...

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φιλε Roi

----------


## mastrokostas

> Να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους τους φίλους για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουν και τα σχόλια που τις συνοδεύουν.
> 
> Από τη Μυτιλήνη στη Λέρο, από την Πάτρα στην Αμοργό, από την Χίο στη Σαντορίνη και όπου μας βγάλει το ταξίδι.
> Ένα ταξίδι που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. 
> Πάμε τώρα και στην Ραφήνα του 1952.
> Ο φωτογράφος *Νικόλαος Τομπάζης* φωτογραφίζει κατά μοναδικό τρόπο τη Ραφήνα, το μικρό τότε λιμανάκι της Ανατολικής Αττικής.
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές περιλαμβάνονται στο εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα *"Ανατολικά της Αττικής" (Φωτογραφίες 1930-1970)".*
> Στο λεύκωμα αυτό περιλαμβάνονται πραγματικά εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από τη Ραφήνα, το Λαύριο, το Πόρτο Ράφτη και άλλες περιοχές. 
> Για αρχή τρεις φωτογραφίες *του Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με τίτλους *"Μπάλωμα διχτυών", "Βάψιμο διχτυών" και "Άπλωμα διχτυών".*
> ...


Τι έβαλες πάλι ρε φίλε Αντώνη !!!Λοιπόν τα δίχτυα τότε τα έβαφαν ,διότι ήταν βαμβακερά και όχι νάιλον όπως σήμερα ,και σάπιζαν εύκολα .Αν και δεν ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ,νομίζω για το βάψιμο χρησιμοποιούσαν φλοίδες πεύκου ,και την βαφή την ονόμαζαν πετίκη .Θα τις δείξω στον πατέρα μου μήπως και γνωρίσει κανένα απο τα πρόσωπα στις φωτογραφίες , μια και εκείνη την εποχή, βρισκόταν κάθε δεύτερη μέρα στην Ραφήνα καπετανιος σε μια ψαροπούλα .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μου φίλε, Μαστροκώστα. 
Υποθέτω ότι ο πετέρας σου θα πρέπει να ήταν τακτικός θαμώνας στις ταβέρνες της Ραφήνας. Το συμπέρασμα προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι και ο υιός είναι τακτικός θαμώνας σε ταβέρνες και ουζερί.
Για το λόγο αυτό ανεβάζουμε μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του *Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με τον ιδιοκτήτη μιας ταβέρνας να καπνίζει αρειμανίως στα 1952. 
Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του *Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με την καταπληκτική θέα από το ανοικτό παράθυρο μιας ταβέρνας της Ραφήνας στα 1953, με τα καΐκια και το τσιμεντόπλοιο. 
Και μια εικαστική παρέμβαση των μαθητών της *Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας* του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας* (σχολικό έτος: 2006-2007). Λεπτομέρεια από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία επιζωγραφισμένη. 
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές περιλαμβάνονται στο εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα *"Ανατολικά της Αττικής" (Φωτογραφίες 1930-1970)".* 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Μαστροκώστα, τον Trakman, τον Rocinante, τον Leο, τον Νίκο, τον polyka, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ, τον Καπετάν-Αντρέα, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwsta, τον vinman και τον Α. Μώλο.  
Ιδιοκτήτης ταβέρνας.jpg 
Ταβέρνα στη Ραφήνα.jpg 
Παράθυρο με θέα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς σχόλια και λόγια, ευχαριστώ και αφήνω τον μαστροκώστα να ζωγραφίσει με τον γραπτό του λόγο....

----------


## scoufgian

roi συνεχισε να μας ταξιδευεις σ αυτες τις ωραιες εποχες.σ ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Trakman

> Καλέ μου φίλε, Μαστροκώστα. 
> Υποθέτω ότι ο πετέρας σου θα πρέπει να ήταν τακτικός θαμώνας στις ταβέρνες της Ραφήνας. Το συμπέρασμα προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι και ο υιός είναι τακτικός θαμώνας σε ταβέρνες και ουζερί.
> Για το λόγο αυτό ανεβάζουμε μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του *Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με τον ιδιοκτήτη μιας ταβέρνας να καπνίζει αρειμανίως στα 1952. 
> Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του *Νικολάου Τομπάζη* με την καταπληκτική θέα από το ανοικτό παράθυρο μιας ταβέρνας της Ραφήνας στα 1953, με τα καΐκια και το τσιμεντόπλοιο. 
> Και μια εικαστική παρέμβαση των μαθητών της *Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας* του *2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας* (σχολικό έτος: 2006-2007). Λεπτομέρεια από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία επιζωγραφισμένη. 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές περιλαμβάνονται στο εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα *"Ανατολικά της Αττικής" (Φωτογραφίες 1930-1970)".* 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Μαστροκώστα, τον Trakman, τον Rocinante, τον Leο, τον Νίκο, τον polyka, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ, τον Καπετάν-Αντρέα, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwsta, τον vinman και τον Α. Μώλο.  
> Ιδιοκτήτης ταβέρνας.jpg 
> Ταβέρνα στη Ραφήνα.jpg 
> Παράθυρο με θέα.jpg


Τα λόγια περιττεύουν, συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες!! Σε ευχαριστώ για την πολύ όμορφη αφιέρωση Roi!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ποιον να πρώτο ευχαριστήσω ?Εσένα φίλε Αντώνη που μας ξυπνάς αναμνήσεις και εικόνες από εκείνη την εποχή ,η τον φωτογράφο καλλιτέχνη ,που έχει τραβήξει αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ,και σε μια εποχή που φωτογράφιζαν ελάχιστοι .
Στην πρώτη βλέπει κάποιος την ευχαρίστηση και την ηρεμία ζωγραφισμένη στο πρόσωπο αυτού του ανθρώπου, που απολαμβάνει ένα τσιγάρο και μια γουλιά κρασί . 
Στην δεύτερη βλέπω δυο ξύλινα σκαριά που τότε συναντούσε σε κάθε λιμάνι .Μια ανεμότρατα καραβόσκαρο που έχει απλώσει τον σάκο της τράτας στο άλμπουρο να στεγνώσει, και ένα Πέραμα .Η Ραφήνα ήταν τότε γεμάτη τέτοια σκαριά .
Όταν πρώτο πήγα, με το καΐκι του πατέρα μου ,και είδα όλα αυτά τα καΐκια ,ένοιωσα όπως πιστεύω θα νιώσει σήμερα ένας πρωτομπαρκος στο Rotterdam .Στα παιδικά μου μάτια αυτά τα σκάφοι μου φαίνονταν τεράστια .Έβλεπα την γέφυρα που μέσα είχε ένα τιμόνι και ένα χειριστήριο ,και νόμιζα ότι έβλεπα το Queen Mary .
Η δεύτερη φωτογραφεία πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτή τέλη Αυγούστου ,διότι βλέπω το βαρέλι .Και τα βαρέλια η ταβέρνες τα έβγαζαν στην παραλία για να πλύνουν και να τα καθαρίσουν στην θάλασσα , πριν βάλουν την νέα σοδειά μούστου .
Σ΄ ευχαριστώ και πάλι !

----------


## mastrokostas

Λοιπόν φίλε Αντώνη ! Ο Μπαρμπαγγελης μου είπε ότι στην πρώτη φωτογραφεία ο κύριος λεγόταν Σπύρος Πασαλάρης και ήταν έμπορας ψαριών ,με καταγωγή απο το Κρανίδι Αργολίδος .
Για την δεύτερη δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρος αλλά πρέπει να είναι η ταβέρνα του Κορδόνη ,και το καραβόσκαρο που φαίνεται ήταν του Κοντομουρη .
Στις προηγούμενες εκεί που είναι τα απλωμένα δίχτυα ,αριστερά είναι ο ψαράς Πούλιας .Στις άλλες δεν θυμόταν τα ονόματα τους .Βλέπεις ο Μπαρμπαγγελης είναι 93 ετών νεαρός .
Χάρηκε που είδε εικόνες απο την Ραφήνα του τότε , αν και έψαχνε μήπως και δει το Μαρία ,ένα τρεχαντήρι ψαροπούλα ,που ήταν καπετάνιος εκείνη την εποχή .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Mastrokosta, μας απογείωσες κανονικά.
Πραγματικές αποκαλύψεις.
"Συνηθισμένες καθημερινές σκηνές που έχουν τη δύναμη να ξορκίζουν τη λήθη, φέρνοντας απ' το παρελθόν εικόνες οικείες και αγαπημένες της ζωής ...."  
Ξαναγυρίζουμε στη μικρή Ραφήνα. Βλέπουμε το τραχαντήρι-ψαροπούλα "Μαρία" και τα άλλα καραβόσκαρα. Βλέπουμε τους καπεταναίους και το τσούρμο τους. Μυρίζουμε τη θάλασσα.
Ακούμε τις κουβέντες τους.
Καθόμαστε μαζί τους στην μικρή ταβέρνα πάνω στο τσιμεντόπλοιο (η πρώτη ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη), πίνουμε, τρώμε και βρεχόμαστε μαζί τους (καθώς το κύμα ερχόταν "ζεστό" έσκαγε πάνω στο΄τσιμεντόπλοιο και μετά επάνω μας).
Και νιώθουμε ότι κάποιος μικρός πάνω στο καΐκι "Μαρία", θα γινόταν μεγάλος ταξιδευτής, μηχανικός πρώτης γραμμής, αλλά και φίλος μας ......  
Ξαμολιόμαστε, αμέσως, για να βρούμε τις φωτογραφίες που θέλει ο νεαρός κύριος των 93 ετών .....
Μια ερώτηση μόνο προς τον νεαρό κύριο, αν γνώριζε τον καπετάνιο στις τράτες, τον Δημήτρη τον Μουτσάτσο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρίζουμε στη Ραφήνα του 1952.
Πολλά-πολλά καΐκια στο μικρό λιμανάκι. 
Στην ταβέρνα του Ιωακείμ, στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτογραφίες από την παλιά εκείνη εποχή.
Ανάμεσά τους και αυτή που ακολουθεί παρακάτω.
Στη Ραφήνα του 1952.
Διακρίνεται καθαρά η πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου, ενώ τα αμπάρια του έχουν κλείσει.
Η ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη, επάνω στο τσιμεντόπλοιο,  δεν έχει ακόμα ανοίξει. 
Αναζητώντας το τρεχαντήρι "Μαρία" .....  
Ραφήνα 1952.jpg

----------


## vinman

Aντώνη,κάθε φωτογραφία που ανεβάζεις είναι μοναδική....
Ένα ευχαριστώ νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο...
Δεν έχω τι άλλο να πώ...οι εικόνες σου μιλάνε απο μόνες τους..!!

----------


## yannisa340

Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi-Baudoin-Antoine . Δε μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα ήταν η Ραφήνα έτσι με χώματα το 1952. Σίγουρα δε θα είχε παρκόμετρα :Razz: . Θα μύριζε όλο ψαρίλα.  Οι γάτες θα τρώγαν καλά. Πάντως το σπίτι πάνω στο λόφο ήταν από τότε βλέπω. Αυτό με την καμάρα. Είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Roi, αν εννοείς το "ΜΑΡΙΑ" του καπταν Αντώνη, μάλον είναι πιο καινούριο από το 1952. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα καταπληκτικό τρεχαντήρι, ίσως το πιο όμορφο για πολλά χρόνια στη Ραφήνα. Η ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη άνοιξε νομίζω το 1956, όπως μου είχε πει ο γιός του ο Κοσμάς. Πιθανώς καπου να έχω φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΑ, αν τη βρω θα την ανεβάσω.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Roi, αν εννοείς το "ΜΑΡΙΑ" του καπταν Αντώνη, μάλον είναι πιο καινούριο από το 1952. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα καταπληκτικό τρεχαντήρι, ίσως το πιο όμορφο για πολλά χρόνια στη Ραφήνα. Η ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη άνοιξε νομίζω το 1956, όπως μου είχε πει ο γιός του ο Κοσμάς. Πιθανώς καπου να έχω φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΑ, αν τη βρω θα την ανεβάσω.


Φίλε Karystos ,αν εννοείς το Μαρία ,την τράτα του Αντωνάκου ,μιλάμε για το ίδιο καΐκι ,και είναι πολυ πριν το 52.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Karystos, νομίζω ότι αναφέρεσαι στην* τελευταία πεζότρατα της Ραφήνας*, το πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο σκαρί με το όνομα *"Μαρία"* (ΝΡ 139).
Η "Μαρία" ομορφαίνει πραγματικά το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και έχουμε ανεβάσει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο θέμα του "Χαρούλα". 
Μαρία.jpg  
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το τρεχαντήρι *"Μαρία",* στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο φίλος Mastrokostas , πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερο.
Ας μας πει, όμως, καλύτερα ο ίδιος. 
Φίλε yannisa340, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και θα ανεβάσουμε όλες τις παλιές φωτογραφίες που έχουμε βρει με το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Karystos, νομίζω ότι αναφέρεσαι στην* τελευταία πεζότρατα της Ραφήνας*, το πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο σκαρί με το όνομα *"Μαρία"* (ΝΡ 139).
> 
> Η "Μαρία" ομορφαίνει πραγματικά το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και έχουμε ανεβάσει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία στο θέμα του "Χαρούλα". 
> Μαρία.jpg  
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το τρεχαντήρι *"Μαρία",* στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο φίλος Mastrokostas , πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερο.
> Ας μας πει, όμως, καλύτερα ο ίδιος. 
> 
> Φίλε yannisa340, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και θα ανεβάσουμε όλες τις παλιές φωτογραφίες που έχουμε βρει με το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.


Φίλε Roi αυτή είναι η Μαρία .Αλλά για να ήμαστε 100% σίγουροι ,θα ξαναρωτήσω τον νεαρό φίλο μας .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Mastrokosta, περιμένουμε την επιβεβαίωση από τον νεαρό φίλο μας.
Προς το παρόν, κάποιοι καλοί φίλοι μου έδωσαν ένα ντοκυματέρ του Ηλία Γραμματικόπουλου για τη Ραφήνα.
Το ντοκυμαντερ έχει γυριστεί γύρω στα 1997-1998 στη Ραφήνα.
Έχουμε, ήδη, δει ένα πλάνο στο θέμα του "Αλκαίου".
Ακολουθούν δυο ακόμα πλάνα με το "Μαρία", από το ντοκυμαντέρ του Ηλία Γραμματικόπουλου.
Έχει πολύ όμορφα πλάνα με το τράβηγμα των διχτυών από το πλήρωμα της τελευταίας πεζότρατας της Ραφήνας.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον νεαρό φίλο μας, στον γιο του και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.
Μαρία ΙΙ.jpg 

Μαρία.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Για να τιμήσω τους φίλους της Ραφήνας, παραθέτω δυο φωτογραφίες του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ που μιλούν από μόνες τους.

 


Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το καλό μας φίλο paroskayak για τις δύο εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από τη Ραφήνα του 1961.
Είναι η εποχή που στην πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου λειτουργεί η μικρή ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη (διακρίνεται λίγο στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Mastrokosta, περιμένουμε την επιβεβαίωση από τον νεαρό φίλο μας.


Λοιπόν ο φίλος μας επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που σας έλεγα .Το Μαρία έχει ναυπηγηθεί στο καρνάγιο του Δαρδανού στην Χαλκίδα κάπου εκεί στο 43 με 44 .Ο πρώτος ιδιοκτήτης ήταν απο τα Νέα Στυρα .Η πρώτη του μηχανή ήταν μια Sefler 35 hp .Όταν το πήρε καπετάν Αντώνης για να το κάνει τράτα ,το μετασκεύασε ,αλλάζοντας μηχανή ,σπιραγιο ,και έβαλε και το βιτζι .
Μου είπε την ώθηση που έδωσε στο λιμάνι όταν άνοιξε η ταβέρνα του Ασημάκη .
Θυμήθηκε κάποια ξενοδοχεία της εποχής όπως του Μπαρμπαμήτσου του Αμερικάνου και του Διαγκελάκη .
Ακόμη δυο εμπόρους ψαριών , τον Γρήγορη Κόκκινο και τον Θεόδωρο Ζαντιοτη , το χασάπικο του Γιώργου Σβάρνα , μια ταβέρνα του Γιώργου Βλάχου ,και τον φούρνο του Κουρέα .
Φίλε Αντώνη στα αναφέρω όλα αυτά χωρίς να ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρουν. Εγώ ρωτούσα διάφορα τον πατέρα μου, μιας και έχω δει ότι έχεις μια αδυναμία στην Ραφήνα και ελπίζω να έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Μαστροκώστα, οι πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις είναι υπερπολύτιμες.

Εδώ και λίγα χρόνια έχουμε ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια για να συγκεντρώσουμε στοιχεία για την Ιστορία του Λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.
Η Ιστορία μοιάζει πραγματικά με ένα τεράστιο puzzle, από το οποίο τα περισσότερα κομμάτια έχουν χαθεί.
Εμείς ψάχνουμε να τα βρούμε.
Σιγά-σιγά και με τη βοήθεια όλων πιστεύουμε να καταφέρουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε όσο  περισσσότερα κομμάτια γίνεται.

Σας ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο πάρα πολύ και περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια ......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στη Ραφήνα την παλιά.
Αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70.
Ο μώλος-τσιμεντόπλοιο στα μεγαλεία του.
Οι καινούριες θέσεις (3 και 4) δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί ακόμα.
Κάτω από τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο υπάρχει μια μικρή παραλία.
Η Μύτη της Γριάς διακρίνεται σαφέστατα.

Μια φωτογραφία ονειρική και ποιητική.
Σχετικά με τη μικρή παραλία κάτω από τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο, φαίνεται ότι υπήρχαν δύο μικρές παραλίες.
Πιθανόν, κάποια στιγμή αυτές οι δύο παραλίες μπορεί να ενώθηκαν τεχνητά. Αυτό, τουλάχιστον, δείχνει μια άλλη φωτογραφία που έχουμε ανεβάσει στο θέμα αυτό.
Αυτό, ακόμα, δεν το έχουμε επιβεβεβαιώσει.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον νεαρό κύριο που μας χάρισε τόσες πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ιστορία του λιμανιού.
Αφιερωμένη και σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα σε αυτούς που, λόγω υποχρεώσεων, δεν μπορούν να έρθουν απόψε στη Ραφήνα.
Απόψε, στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, κάπου σαράντα χρόνια από όταν τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί...

Στη Ραφήνα την παλιά.jpg

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

τι θα γινει σημερα στη ραφηνα για να ξερουμε και εμεις οι νεοι?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω, δεν ειχα δει την Ραφηνα με τοση λεπτομερεια απο την τοτε εποχη, να εισαι καλα. Ποσα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε... Αληθεια αυτη παραριουλα κατω δεξια στη φωτογραφια τοτε ηταν διασημη; Πηγαινε ο κοσμος;

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφια Αντώνη!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## polykas

> Για να τιμήσω τους φίλους της Ραφήνας, παραθέτω δυο φωτογραφίες του ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ που μιλούν από μόνες τους.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen


*Eίσαι καταπληκτικός paroskayak*

----------


## sylver23

αντωνη καθομαι και παρατηρω να δω το τι εχει αλλαξει και τελικα ελαχιστα πραγματα εχουν μεινει ιδια.η φυσικη ομορφια και οι παραλιες  μπαζωθηκαν ,φτιαχτηκε παραλιακος δρομος κτλ κτλ αλλα το μονο που εχει αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο ειναι η πλατεια που απο οτι βλεπω τοτε ηταν ασφαλτοστρωμενη αλανα-δρομος (αν και εχει την ιστορια της και αυτη η πλατεια,10 φορες την εχουν ξηλωσει και ξαναφτιαξει).
παλι καλα που υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες και μας θυμιζουν αλλες εποχες.
βεβαια η ραφηνα παραμενει ακομα ενα ομορφο και σχετικα γραφικο μερος

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι, πρόκειται σίγουρα για μια από τις πιο όμορφες φωτογραφίες της Ραφήνας του '70.
Το όνομα του φωτογράφου, δυστυχώς, δεν το γνωρίζω (σημαντική παράλειψη). Την φωτογραφία αυτή την έχουμε δει και σε τοπικές εφημερίδες και σε μία ημερίδα που έγινε πρόπερσι για το λιμάνι (από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Ραφήνας).
Μάλιστα, έχει τραβηχτεί στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70, λίγο πριν ξεκινήσουν τα έργα για τη δημιοργία των θέσεων πρόσδεσης (η 3 και η 4). 
Η μικρή παραλία δίπλα από τη Μύτη της Γριάς ήταν πολύ όμορφη, όπως και η γειτονική της παραλία κάτω από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο.
Όσοι ήξεραν καλά την περιοχή πήγαιναν σε αυτές τις δύο παραλίες για μπάνιο. Μεταξύ αυτών και επώνυμος σημερινός κάτοικος της Ραφήνας. 
Μάλιστα από αφηγήσεις, αναφέρεται ότι υπήρχε και ένα μικρό νησί-βράχος , σε κοντινή απόσταση από την ακτή, όπου οι κολυμβητές κολυμπούσαν και ανέβαιναν. 
Όλα αυτά, τώρα είναι ένα μακρινό παρελθόν.
Και πάλι, όμως, η Ραφήνα παραμένει όμορφη.
Μακάρι να παραμείνει. 
Φίλε Τήνος Εξπρές, εχθές, ήταν η συνάντηση του Ναυτιλία. Σε περιμένουμε, εφόσον θέλεις και μπορείς, σε κάποια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις.

----------


## dimkad1969

poly orea i foto tis rafinas makari na itan akoma etsi isixi opos tin vlepo!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας έρθουμε λίγο πιο κοντά στο σήμερα και ας δούμε το *"Εξπρές Σαντορίνη"* στη Ραφήνα.
Καλοκαίρι του 2000 και η όμορφη γαλλίδα κάνει μια σύντομη επίσκεψη στη Ραφήνα.
Έρχεται, δένει, αποβιβάζει, λύνει κάβους και φεύγει.
Την είδαμε από μακριά και τρέξαμε να την αποθανατίσουμε.

Στα αριστερά της είναι δεμένο, στη θέση 13, το *"Μύκονος ΙΙ".*
Στα δεξιά, στις θέσεις 3 και 4, είναι δεμένα τα δύο "βελγάκια".
Η θέση που έδεσε εκείνη την ημέρα το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" ήταν η θέση πρόσδεσης του *"Blue Star Ithaki"* που τότε πρωτοξεκινούσε.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον polyka, τον paroskayak, τον Νίκο, τον mastrokosta, τον Leo, τον giorgos ...., τον Jolly Roger, τον Rocinante, τον vinman, τον  Νίκο P, τον ΑΡΗ, τον Captain Nionios, τον sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον gtogias, την Φανούλα, τον papaioαgeorge, τον τήνος εξπρές και τον marsant.

Το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" στη Ραφήνα

Το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη στη Ραφήνα.jpg

Λύνει τους κάβους ...

Και το πλοίο φεύγει.jpg

και το πλοίο φεύγει ....
                                          e la nave va .....

Αναχώρηση.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν ακομα μια εποχη που μπορουσες να αποθανατησεις πολλα ομορφα πραγματα στη Ραφηνα. 
Merci Antoine

----------


## φανούλα

Πολύ όμορφες φώτο του αγαπημένου μου λιμανιού τότε που τα καράβια ήταν "ζωντανά", τότε που κανένα βαπόρι δεν καθόταν και από δρομολόγια μεγάλη ποικιλία!!! Ευχαριστούμε Roi και επίσης μια ερώτηση: το καράβι δίπλα είναι της ΝΕΛ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φανούλα, περιγράφεις μέσα σε δυο μόνο γραμμές την παλιά εκείνη εποχή.
Όταν υπήρχαν περισσότερα και καλύτερα δρομολόγια.

Μάλιστα, υπάρχει κάτι το οξύμωρο στην όλη ιστορία. Ενώ τότε όλοι(επιβάτες και εταιρείες) τότε φώναζαν για τον παρεμβατισμό του κράτους και ζητούσαν την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος, φτάσαμε σήμερα, με το "ελεύθερο" πια καθεστώς, τα πλοία να κάνουν λιγότερα δρομολόγια.
Πολλά, μάλιστα, από τα δρομολόγια εκείνης της εποχής έχουν σταματήσει, εδώ και χρόνια, να γίνονται.

Το πλοίο, δίπλα στο "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη", είναι το "Μύκονος ΙΙ" της Ν.Ε. Μυκόνου.

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

> Ας έρθουμε λίγο πιο κοντά στο σήμερα και ας δούμε το *"Εξπρές Σαντορίνη"* στη Ραφήνα.
> Καλοκαίρι του 2000 και η όμορφη γαλλίδα κάνει μια σύντομη επίσκεψη στη Ραφήνα.
> Έρχεται, δένει, αποβιβάζει, λύνει κάβους και φεύγει.
> Την είδαμε από μακριά και τρέξαμε να την αποθανατίσουμε.
> 
> Στα αριστερά της είναι δεμένο, στη θέση 13, το *"Μύκονος ΙΙ".*
> Στα δεξιά, στις θέσεις 3 και 4, είναι δεμένα τα δύο "βελγάκια".
> Η θέση που έδεσε εκείνη την ημέρα το "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" ήταν η θέση πρόσδεσης του *"Blue Star Ithaki"* που τότε πρωτοξεκινούσε.
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω φιλε μου, την εποχη εκεινη δεν ηξερες ποιο πλοιο της εταιρειας θα ερχοτανε , υπολογιζαν την γραμμη αυτη παρα πολυ(ανδρο τηνο μυκονο) και δεν χανανε ουτε ενα δρομολογιο (αδωνις , αθηνα ,αφροδιτη, πηνελοπη,αρτεμις, απολλων, ερμης, σαντορινη, ολα εξπρες) περασανε απο τη ραφηνα

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη που μοιράζεσαι το πραγματικά όμορφο αρχείο σου.Να είσαι καλά.*

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ τώρα είδα αυτό το θέμα και έμεινα φυσικά εντυπωσιασμένος και χαρούμενος που βρήκα κι άλλες ιστορικές φωτογραφίες. Μήπως υπάρχουν κι αλλα θέματα με ιστορικές φωτογραφίες πλοίων εκτός από του Πειραιά και των "άλλων λιμανιών"??? αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε link, θα χαρώ πολύ!

----------


## leonidas

Η Ραφηνα ειχε καλα βαπορια παλια...(θυμαμαι...) :Cool: 
Και τωρα εχει ομως :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Μια εικόνα που σημάδεψε για χρόνια τη Ραφήνα. Ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ δεμένος στην 7, μιά μπίγα στην 9 με απλωμένο ένα συρματόσκοινο για να έχει η υπόθεση και λίγο ενδιαφέρον, ανάμεσα μια λουρίδα θάλασσα για τη θέση 8 1/2, κόσμος πολύς στο ντόκο να παρακολουθεί και ένα πολύ γνωστό χέρι να σπρώχνει τη μανέλα της αριστερής στο πρόσω. 
56-2 N.jpg 
Για τους πιο περίεργους η όψη προς τα πίσω. Κάποιος στη βαρδιόλα του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ παρακολουθεί επίσης, στην πλώρη όμως δεν υπάρχει κανείς για να λασκάρει ενδεχομένως την καδένα.  
56-3 N.jpg 
Επιβίβαση στο ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για το δρομολόγιο των 08.30 για Μαρμάρι. 
56-4 N.jpg 
Μια άποψη από τις Μαρίκες με το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να μανουβράρει για την 4 και το SUPERFERRY II δεμένο στο έξω λιμάνι 
56-7 N.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Karystos, οι φωτογραφίες σου μοιάζουν με τα τα γλυκά που έφτιαχναν παλιά οι γυναίκες στα νησιά.
Γεύσεις ξεχασμένες από τα παλιά.
Μυρωδιές λησμονημένες, αλλά ακόμα ζωντανές.

Και όπως λένε και οι Χαΐνηδες
"Και η μυρωδιά έχει καημό ...."

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλή δουλειά karystos.... Εικόνες σαν κι αυτές μας γυρίζουν όλους πολλά χρόνια πίσω αφήνοντάς μας τις πιο γλυκές αναμνήσεις όπως λέει και ο Αντώνης. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## papaioa_george

> Μια εικόνα που σημάδεψε για χρόνια τη Ραφήνα. Ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ δεμένος στην 7, μιά μπίγα στην 9 με απλωμένο ένα συρματόσκοινο για να έχει η υπόθεση και λίγο ενδιαφέρον, ανάμεσα μια λουρίδα θάλασσα για τη θέση 8 1/2, κόσμος πολύς στο ντόκο να παρακολουθεί και ένα πολύ γνωστό χέρι να σπρώχνει τη μανέλα της αριστερής στο πρόσω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27605 
> Για τους πιο περίεργους η όψη προς τα πίσω. Κάποιος στη βαρδιόλα του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ παρακολουθεί επίσης, στην πλώρη όμως δεν υπάρχει κανείς για να λασκάρει ενδεχομένως την καδένα.  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27606 
> Επιβίβαση στο ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για το δρομολόγιο των 08.30 για Μαρμάρι. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27607 
> Μια άποψη από τις Μαρίκες με το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να μανουβράρει για την 4 και το SUPERFERRY II δεμένο στο έξω λιμάνι 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27608


Σίγουρα είναι το Μαρμάρι Εξπρές γιατί εμένα μουφαίνεται σαν το Μαρμάρι Ι;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω πολλά χρόνια ...

Στη Ραφήνα των αρχών του '50.

Μέσα από τα πλάνα μιας σπουδαίας κινηματογραφικής ταινίας με τίτλο *"Η ζαβολιάρα".*

*Σενάριο-Σκηνοθεσία: Μάριος Αδάμης
Παραγωγή: Adams Films (Μάριος Αδάμης)
Πρωταγωνιστούν:* Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη, Γιώργος Φούντας, Παντελής Ζερβός Χριστόφορος Νέζερ, Στέλιος Βόκοβιτς, Τζαβαλάς Καρούσος, Λιάνα Μιχαήλ, Μίμης Σταυρολαίμης, Εύα Ευαγγελίδου,  Παύλος Ραφελέτος, Τζίμης Λυγουράς.

Η Ραφήνα με τα ψαροκαϊκα, η Ραφήνα με το τσιμεντόπλοιο, η Ραφήνα με τα καφενεία.

Η Ραφήνα, η Νέα Μάκρη και κάποια ακόμα άγνωστα, σε μένα, μέρη.

Ας δούμε τώρα πέντε καρέ από την ταινία.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον paroskayak, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Μίλτο Χαλά, τον Eng, τον polyka, τον Rocinante, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Μαστροκώστα, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Captain4, τον Ben Bruce, τον django, τον papaioa george, τον giorgos249, τον sylver23, τον mastropanago, τον Thanassis 89, τον vinman, τον mastrovasilis, τον Καπετάν Αντρέα, τον Vortigern, τον seaways lover, τον Giorgos D, τον giorgos ..., τον alcaeos, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον dimitris, τον yannisa340, τον Bulkerman και τον Απόστολο.

Και μια ερώτηση, ποιο σημείο, από αυτά βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, δεν έχει αλλάξει μέχρι και σήμερα.

_Η προκυμαία της Ραφήνας, όπως φαίνεται από το τσιμεντόπλοιο.
Στο βάθος τα παραλαβητήρια.

_Παλιά Ραφήνα.jpg

_Ο πάγος φορτώνεται στα καΐκια._

Ραφήνα και πάγος.jpg

_Λεπτομέρεια από την προκυμαία με τα παραλαβητήρια.
Η βάρκα που φαίνεται_ στη φωτογραφία αποτελούσε σημείο-κατατεθέν για χρόνια του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.

Η παλιά Ραφήνα.jpg
 
_Στο καφενείο της παραλίας με τους παλιούς ψαράδες.

_Στο Καφενείο.jpg

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για το καφενείο του Μαυρικάκη, στη θέση του οποίου σήμερα λειτουργεί η ταβέρνα "Η αμμουδιά", δίπλα στις εκβολές του Μεγάλου Ρέματος.

_Η "άγια" μορφή του ελληνικού θεάτρου, ο Χριστόφορος Νέζερ.
_
Χριστόφορος Νέζερ.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Αντωνη τι ανεβασες!!!!!Δεν μπορουσα ποτε να φανταστω ετσι τη Ραφηνα πριν 60 χρονια.Καμια σχεση!Να σαι καλα

----------


## yannisa340

Στο 3ο καρέ βλέπω μια τρύπα στο λόφο και μια ράμπα. Μήπως έκανε τσουλήθρα κάποιος ψαράς που είχε εκεί το σπίτι του και έπεφτε στη βάρκα του;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Roi, χτύπησες φλέβα! Σούπερ πλάνα από ένα άγνωστο για μένα φιλμ. Τελικά παντού υπάρχουν θησαυροί, αρκεί να τους αναζητήσουμε... Ποιος θα φανταζόταν την μακαρίτισσα Βουγιουκλάκη στη Ραφήνα του 1950 στο σελουλόιντ!

Η ερώτηση φαντάζει δύσκολη, αλλά μήπως έχει να κάνει με το εκκλησάκι που διακρίνεται στο πρώτο καρέ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε yannisa340, μάλλον, θα πρέπει στο σημείο που υποδεικνύεις να υπήρχε μια αποθήκη με μια πρόχειρη στέγη.

Φίλε paroskayak, ένα πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο της ταινίας αυτής είναι ότι είναι γυρισμένη σε μεγάλο βαθμό στη Ραφήνα.

Αντιγράφουμε την περίληψη:

*"Η ΖΑΒΟΛΙΑΡΑ"*

_"Είναι λαμπερή ... Είναι πανέμορφη ...
Δυο ναυτόπουλα αντικρίζουν μια κοπέλα που ομοιά της δεν έχουν ξαναδεί. Και οι δυο θαμπώνονται κι αμέσως τη διεκδικούν. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει ένα εμπόδιο στην όλη ιστορία.
Ο πατέρας της δεν είναι άλλος από τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου τους, γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να προσέξουν καλά. ¶λλωστε , η κόρη του καπετάνιου τούς βγαίνει λίγο .... ζαβολιάρα. Κι όμως, ίσως ο ένας από τους δυο της κλέψει την καρδιά! 
Αισθηματικό δράμα-ηθογραφία όπου συγκλονίζουν οι ερμηνείες από την Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη και τον Γιώργο Φούντα."  _  

Νομίζω ότι η περίληψη είναι, κάπως, ατυχής.
Αν κανείς τη διαβάσει, θα νομίζει ότι η ταινία είναι ένα ακόμα μελό.
Πιστεύω ότι η ταινία είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα.
Αποτελεί μια ηθογραφία της εποχής, γύρω από τους ψαράδες, το ψάρεμα και τα ψαροκάϊκα.
Εικόνες μαγικές, σκηνοθετημένες μέσα από την ελληνική ματιά, αν και κάπου θυμίζουν αντίστοιχες ιταλικές ταινίες με ψαράδες του Νότου.

Η Ραφήνα αποτελεί ένα από τα βασικά σκηνικά της ταινίας, μαζί με την παραλία της Νέας Μάκρης και ένα μέρος που μου φαίνεται άγνωστο. 

Στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο - ένα από τα λίγα μέρη της Ραφήνας που δεν έχει αλλάξει από τότε.

Στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο.jpg

Ψαροκάϊκα στο λιμάνι

Ψαροκάϊκα.jpg

Ψαράδες στην παραλία της Νέας Μάκρης, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.

Ψαράδες.jpg

Τα σκαλιά - δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και στην Πλάκα.

Τα σκαλιά.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Αντώνη είσαι καταπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστούμε._

----------


## mastrokostas

> _._
> _Στο βάθος τα παραλαβητήρια._


Η περηλαβητηρια ,όπως τα έλεγαν οι ψαράδες .Χρόνια είχα να την ακούσω αυτήν λέξη .Αντώνη εξήγησε ποια είναι αυτά ,διοτι πολλοι δεν θα ξερουν.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη. Πολύ ωραια ανακάλυψη!

Μαστρο-Κώστα συμφωνώ μαζί σου....Προσωπικα δεν ξέρω τι σημαινει αυτή η λέξη...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω πολλά χρόνια ...
> 
> Στη Ραφήνα των αρχών του '50.
> 
> Μέσα από τα πλάνα μιας σπουδαίας κινηματογραφικής ταινίας με τίτλο *"Η ζαβολιάρα".*


τα σχολια περιττευουν, ειδικα αυτη με το καφενειο ...τι να πρωτοθαυμασω!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Τ_α περίφημα *παραλαβητήρια* ή*τ*αν αυτά τα μικρά "μαγαγαζάκια", στα οποία κάθονταν οι παραλαβητές των ψαριών.
Τις πιο πολλές φορές ήταν άνθρωποι που δούλευαν για τους μεγάλους εμπόρους και έκαναν τις συννενοήσεις με τους ψαράδες, ένα είδος υπαλλήλου-μεσάζοντα.
Σήμερα, τα "μαγαζάκια" αυτά έχουν γίνει πρακτορεία εισητηρίων, ταβέρνες, καφενεία.
Έχουν ένα ιδιόμορφο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς.

Ο καπετάνιος, ο Δημήτρης ο Μουτσάτσος, μας είχε μιλήσει πολύ για αυτά.
Ήταν πολύ μικρά και αυτό φαίνεται και στα παρταπάνω πλάνα.
Θα συνεχίζουμε σύντομα με νέα πλάνα από τη "Ζαβολιάρα".

Φίλε Mastrokosta, θα *παραλάβεις*  σύντομα μία κόπια της ταινίας, *αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε κάποιον που γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά.*

Και ένα ερώτημα προς ναυτιλομένους:
Έχουμε πολλές κασέτες με τον καπετάνιο να μιλά για ώρες για όλα αυτά τα παλιά θέματα της Ραφήνας (ιστορία και καΐκια).
Πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε την απομαγνητοφώνηση, χωρίς να τρελαθούμε από την διαδικασία.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον paroskayak, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Μίλτο Χαλά, τον Eng, τον polyka, τον Rocinante, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Μαστροκώστα, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Captain4, τον Ben Bruce, τον django, τον papaioa george, τον giorgos249, τον sylver23, τον mastropanago, τον Thanassis 89, τον vinman, τον mastrovasilis, τον Καπετάν Αντρέα, τον Vortigern, τον seaways lover, τον Giorgos D, τον giorgos ..., τον alcaeos, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον dimitris, τον yannisa340, τον Bulkerman και τον Απόστολο.


*Αγαπητέ ROI BAUDOIN σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση στις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες σου. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και εγώ πρόσφατες εικόνες της Ραφήνας από το περιοδικό "Αραφήν". Προσωρινά δέστε ένα βιντεάκι με το Blue Star Ithaki το 2000. Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες. (Δεν το ανέβασα εγώ στο youtube)*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος Nicholas Peppas μας έχει βάλει στο ταξίδι αναζήτησης του προπολεμικού* "ΑΕΤΟΥ".*

Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή παραδρομή για να δούμε μια εικόνα της *Ραφήνας* του *1974.*
Το πλοίο δένει στο μέσα λιμάνι.
Τρία φορτηγά και ένα αγροτικό περιμένουν να επιβιβαστούν.
Το πλοίο μας θα αναχωρήσει μόλις επιβιβαστούν τα φορτηγά.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι, λόγω κίνησης, δεν τα πήρε τελικά όλα.
Η φωτογραφία είναι της πεθεράς μου, ¶ννας Κ.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Η Ραφήνα η παλιά.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=karystos;111755]Αφιξοαναχωρήσεις στη Ραφήνα το 1997

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ με το μοναδικό σουλούπι ανάμεσα στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α και το SUPER CAT ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ. ..................................................  ........
..................................................  .............................................. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15855

Φανταστικές οι φωτογραφίες σου ειδικά αυτή η πρώτη *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## boeing

Σε ποιο πλοίο Roi Baudoin είναι ο φωτογράφος; Μάλλον στο ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ. Από το ύψος , και το ξύλο στην  κουπαστή μάλλον αυτό είναι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το *"¶ννα Λ",* το μετέπειτα *"Παπαδιαμάντης ΙΙ"*, *"Παναγία Ψαριανή".*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω και αρκετο καιρο μιλαμε για την παλια Ραφηνα και για τα διαφορα πλοια που ξεκινησαν απο εκει η περνουσαν απο το λιμανι της. Επισης εχουμε γραψει αρκετα για τα παμπαλαια πλοια της γραμμης, για το *Αετος*, το *Βασιλικη*, το *Κωνσταντινος*, το *Κωστας*, το *Αννεττα* του _Σερπιερη_ και πολλα αλλα.

Σκεφτηκα λοιπον οτι θα αξιζε τον κοπο να δουμε χαρτες με λεπτομερειες της περιοχης στην προπολεμικη περιοδο.

Παρουσιαζω εδω ενα *χαρτη του 1927 της περιοχης Ραφηνας* που ειναι τοσο λεπτομερης που μπορειτε να δειτε ακομη και μικρους δρομους, λιμανακια, κλπ. Παρατηρηστε οτι δεν υπαρχει Ζουμπερη, Νεα Μακρη κλπ!

Παρα κατω, σας παρουσιαζω και τον χαρτη που δειχνει την συνεχεια του δρομου για την Αθηνα...   _Ποσο εχουμε αλλαξει σε 80 χρονια._...  

Πηγη: Εγκυκλοπαιδικο Λεξικο Ελευθερουδακη, λημα Αττικη, Β' τομος, Ελευθερουδακης, Αθηναι, 1928

____________

Αφιερωμενο στο μεγαλο γνωστη της Ανατολικης Αττικης, στον φιλο που μας μιλαει καθε μερα για την αγαπημενη του...  Ραφηνα  τον  _Roi Baudoin


_Map side 1.jpg


Map side 2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εδω και αρκετο καιρο μιλαμε για την παλια Ραφηνα και για τα διαφορα πλοια που ξεκινησαν απο εκει η περνουσαν απο το λιμανι της. Επισης εχουμε γραψει αρκετα για τα παμπαλαια πλοια της γραμμης, για το *Αετος*, το *Βασιλικη*, το *Κωνσταντινος*, το *Κωστας*, το *Αννεττα* του _Σερπιερη_ και πολλα αλλα.
> 
> Σκεφτηκα λοιπον οτι θα αξιζε τον κοπο να δουμε χαρτες με λεπτομερειες της περιοχης στην προπολεμικη περιοδο.
> 
> Παρουσιαζω εδω ενα *χαρτη του 1927 της περιοχης Ραφηνας* που ειναι τοσο λεπτομερης που μπορειτε να δειτε ακομη και μικρους δρομους, λιμανακια, κλπ. Παρατηρηστε οτι δεν υπαρχει Ζουμπερη, Νεα Μακρη κλπ!
> 
> Παρα κατω, σας παρουσιαζω και τον χαρτη που δειχνει την συνεχεια του δρομου για την Αθηνα...   _Ποσο εχουμε αλλαξει σε 80 χρονια._...  
> 
> Πηγη: Εγκυκλοπαιδικο Λεξικο Ελευθερουδακη, λημα Αττικη, Β' τομος, Ελευθερουδακης, Αθηναι, 1928
> ...



   Να προσθέσω Νίκο ότι στο δεύτερο χάρτη βλέπω το <ΧΑΣΑΝΙ> σήμερα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ , το <ΚΟΥΤΣΟΠΟΔΙ> σήμερα ΔΑΦΝΗ , το <ΜΠΡΑΧΑΜΙ> σήμερα ΑΓ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ενώ ακόμη δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί η περιοχή μου <ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ>.
Αυτά με μια πρόχειρη ματιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να προσθέσω Νίκο ότι στο δεύτερο χάρτη βλέπω το <ΧΑΣΑΝΙ> σήμερα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ , το <ΚΟΥΤΣΟΠΟΔΙ> σήμερα ΔΑΦΝΗ , το <ΜΠΡΑΧΑΜΙ> σήμερα ΑΓ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ενώ ακόμη δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί η περιοχή μου <ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ>.
> Αυτά με μια πρόχειρη ματιά.


Και δεν υπαρχει Χολαργος, η Παιανια ειναι Λιοπεσι, κλπ.

Αλλα υπαρχει ο Αγιος Ιωαννης ο Κυνηγος (!), ο Γερακας και το πολισμα που λεγεται Πικερμι!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μεγάλε φίλε* Νικόλα,* ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς.

Ανέλπιστο πραγματικά δώρο.
Να ξυπνάς και να βλέπεις αυτό το δώρο.
_"Τι άλλο μπορεί να ζητήσει η καρδιά του ανθρώπου",_
όπως γράφει και ο μεγάλος Καζαντζάκης στο _"Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά"._
Ο χάρτης είναι πραγματικά υπερπολύτιμος.

Προσέξτε ότι λίγο μετά το *πόλισμα Πικέρμι,* υπάρχει στο χάρτη η τοποθεσία *Κισδάρι.*
Το όνομα αυτό, πιθανόν, και να είχε σήμερα ξεχαστεί αν το 1970 δεν ανακαλύπτονταν, τυχαία, πλούσιες αποθέσεις οστών των ζώων της Πικερμικής Πανίδας. Τα απολιθώματα βρέθηκαν ανάμεσα στους άργιλους του τουβλάδικου του Τρανούλη.
Ο πλούτος των απολιθωμάτων στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή είναι, μοναδικός για ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.
Οι ντόποιοι το έγραφαν _"Κυζντάρι"._
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το εξηγήσει θα ήταν σημαντικό.

Η θέση αυτή είναι η δεύτερη θέση που έχει ανασκαφεί, μέχρι σήμερα, στο Πικέρμι (μετά τον _Βαλανάρη,_ γύρω στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα).

Τι είναι σήμερα το _Κισδάρι (Κυζντάρι);_
Απλά και μόνο ένας ακόμα σκουπιδότοπος της Ανατολικής Αττικής.

Ιδού και ένας χάρτης-σκαρίφημα της περιοχής που τον έφεραν στο σχολείο οι μαθητές _Μαλβίνα, Αγγελική και Στέργιος Τσιαφογιάννης._
Ο χάρτης-σκαρίφημα σχεδιάστηκε από τον προπαππού των παιδιών.

Προσέξτε την τοποθεσία "Κυζντάρι".

Αφιερωμένος σε όλους όσους αφιερώνπουν χρόνο για να δίνουν ζωή σε παλιά σκηνικά. ..

Πικέρμι.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε μου Αντωνη

Διαβαζα ολο το βραδυ το μηνυμα σου και ειδικα αυτο το



> Ανέλπιστο πραγματικά δώρο.
> Να ξυπνάς και να βλέπεις αυτό το δώρο.
> "Τι άλλο μπορεί να ζητήσει η καρδιά του ανθρώπου",


και σκεφτομουν τι αλλο δωρο να σου κανω...

_Και το βρηκα στις 2 το πρωι καθως ημουν ετοιμος να  κλεισω...._ και να παω για υπνο.. 

Μια *απιθανη, ανεπαναληπτη, αφανταστη αγγελια* στο _Εμπρος_ της 12ης Φεβρουαριου 1908 (*μαλιστα* χιλια εννεακοσια οκτω) που επαναλαμβανεται ξανα επι δεκα ημερες. Και μετα σταματαει..  

Λοιπον διαβασε και θαυμασε!!!!

19080212 Rafina.jpg

Λοιπον πιο ειναι αυτο το *ΡΑΦΙΝΑ*;;;  Απο που ξετρυπωσε; Δεν εχω καμμια πληροφορια γι' αυτο!

Το λενε ατμοπλοιο... Μπας και ειναι κανενα βενζινοπλοιο;  Μηπως εχει σχεση με τον πρωτο _Αετο_ που εμφανισθηκε στην ιδια εφημεριδα τον Ιουλιο 1908;

Θα τ' αφησω σε σενα και τον Αρη (πιθανως και στα παιδια του σχολειου σου) να ανακαλυψετε περισσοτερα γι' αυτο!

Καληνυχτα και καλημερα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα τι να πει κανείς, φίλε Νικόλα.
Τα καταιγιστικά πυρά συνεχίζονται.

Μετά στο σαββατιάτικο ξύπνημα, πάμε στο κυριακάτικο ξύπνημα και στο νέο ανέλπιστο δώρο.

Εξαιρετικής σημασίας εύρημα.

Σύντομα, θα έχουμε νεότερα.

Να προσέξουμε ακόμα ότι το λεωφορείο, έναν αιώνα μετά, χρειάζεται τον ίδιο ή και περισσότερο χρόνο για να φτάσει στη Ραφήνα (μιάμισι ώρα).

Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτιά που του άναψες του συνονόματου μου φίλε Νίκο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτες οι απιθανες διαφημησεις με βαζουν σε σκεψεις. 
--- Τι ειδους εταιρεια θα εκανε τετοιες υποσχεσεις στο κοινον;  
--- Υπηρχε πραγματι η δυνατοτητα να γινει τετοιου ειδους χερσαια και θαλασσια συγκοινωνια το 1908;  
--- Υπηρξε πραγματι τετοιο πλοιο (*ΡΑΦΙΝΑ*) η σκεφτηκε να το αγορασει καποιος και να το βαλει στην γραμμη και οταν ειδε οτι ειναι αδυνατον εγκατελειψε την προσπαθεια; 
***** Το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν διαφημησεις για 20 μερες και μετα τιποτε αλλο (εκτος απο τον *Αετο*) μου φαινεται πολυ υποπτο.

Αρχισα λοιπον να ψαχνω τι ειδους "αυτοκινητα" μπορουσαν να κανουν το ταξιδι Αθηνων−Ραφινας σε 1 1/2 ωρα το 1908....  *Βρηκα τα εξης

*1. Εδω εχουμε ενα λεωφορειο του 1907, ενα  Leyland 18 επιβατων (και 35 ιππων HP). Δεν ξερω αν τετοια αυτοκινητα ειχαν ελθει στην Ελλαδα
Bus1.jpg

2. Εδω εχουμε ενα μικρο λεωφορειο (!) του 1908 στην Νορβηγια
Bus2.jpg

3. Και εδω ενα λεωφορειο με αλογα το 1908
Horsebus.jpg

4. Σε ενα αρθρο της Καθημερινης http://www.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4dcg...3/2005_1283818 μαθαινουμε για τις συγκοινωνιες του 1908, περισσοτερο ιππηλατα τραμ και ηλεκτρικο σιδηροδρομο, αλλα οχι λεωφορεια. Απο αυτο εχουμε και αυτη την φωτογραφια της Πλατειας Συνταγματος του 1908
Sun.jpg

Επομενως η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που λεγονται στην διαφημιση ειναι μαλλον φαιδρα και οτι οι κακομοιροι οι επβατες θα καναν τρεις ωρες να φθασουν στην Ραφινα

_____________________


Η αποσταση απο την Ραφινα στο Μαρμαρι ειναι 14 μιλλια. Το πλοιο εκανε 1/2 ωρα, που σημαινει οτι εκανε *9.3 μιλλια την ωρα*.  Μαλλον φυσιολογικο για μικρα ατμοπλοια!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τις επιφυλάξεις αυτές, όσον αφορά αν υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή λεωφορεία που να μπορούσαν να κάνουν την διαδρομή Ραφήνα-Αθήνα σε μιάμισι ώρα, τις έχουμε εκφράσει ξανά.

Σύμφωνα με την κοινή λογική, τέτοια λεωφορεία δεν θα πρέπει να υπήρχαν.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων εκείνη την εποχή γινόταν με κάρα.
Τα κάρα αυτά, μάλιστα, σταματούσαν στου Σκορδά το χάνι (στο Πικέρμι) και άλλαζαν άλογα.

Η πιθανότητα να υπήρχαν λεωφορεία εξπρές για την Ραφήνα, τα οποία να έκαναν τη διαδρομή σε μιάμισι ώρα, ξεπερνά τα όρια της φαντασίας.
Το θέμα θέλει, οποωσδήποτε, διερεύνηση.

Σκεφτήκαμε, βέβαια, κάτι απλό.
Να πάμε στο λιμεαρχείο Ραφήνας και να ρωτήσουμε αν έχουν κρατήσει αρχεία από εκείνη την εποχή.
Κάθε ημέρα, κρατιέται ένα αρχείο όπου σημειώνεται ο απόλπους και ο κατάπλους κάθε πλοίου.
Πιστεύετε ότι θα υπάρχουν τέτοια αρχεία από εκείνη την εποχή;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λοιπον. 

Το οτι υπηρχε ενα πλοιο *Ραφινα* που εκανε δρομολογια απο την Ραφηνα το 1908 _ειναι αληθινο οπως αποδεικνυει και το παρα κατω αποκομμα απο το Εμπρος της 15ης Νοεμβριου 1909_, οπου η Βουλη επικυρωνει την ταχυδρομικη συμβαση του *Ραφινα*!

19091115 Rf.jpg

Νομιζω οτι _αυτο το πλοιο ειναι σιγουρα ενα κομματι της ιστοριας της Ραφηνας_ μια και ειναι το πρωτο που ξεκινουσε απο (η σταματουσε στην) Ραφηνα! Ειναι εξη μηνες πιο παλιο απο τον "*πρωτο Αετο*" (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246) και νομιζω οτο εχει τα πρωτεια... 

*Αετος*
Ιουλιος 1908
19080716 Aetos.jpgAetos.jpg
Aetos LR.jpg

Οσο για την _Ακτοπλοια Τογια_, ναι, βεβαιως ταξιδευαν στην περιοχη αλλα δεν μπορουν να που οτι ηταν οι πρωτοι μια και τα δρομολογια της περιοδου δεν αναφερουν Ραφηνα!

8 Νοεμβριου 1908
19081108 Togias.jpg

*Κριμα που δεν τα ξεραμε αυτα περυσι για να γιορταζε το λιμανι της Ραφηνας 100 χρονια!*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική δουλειά, φίλε Νικόλα.
Όλα αυτά ανοίγουν έναν καινούριο δρόμο αναζητήσεων.

Η Ραφήνα, λοιπόν, θα έπρεπε πέρισυ να γιορτάσει *τα εκατό χρόνια λειτουργίας του λιμανιού.*

Εμείς είχαμε προτείνει να γιορταστούν *τα εξήντα χρόνια* λειτουργίας του λιμανιού, καθώς το 1948 το *"Κάρυστος"* του Τόγια είχε ρυμουλκήσει μέχρι τη Ραφήνα το τσιμεντόπλοιο του Περάματος.

_Δυστυχώς, η πρότασή μας απερρίφθη ασυζητητί._

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η άγνωστη προπολεμική ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας σύντομα θα φωτιστεί.

Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον _Nicholas Peppas.  _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια περιγραφη του δρομου απο την Ραφηνα στον Αγιο Ανδρεα, συνεχεια των αρθρων του _Εμπρος_ για την Ανατολικη Αττικη.   27 Απριλιου 1920

19200427 Ag Andreas1.jpg19200427 Ag Andreas2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

O Φίλος του φόρουμ και λάτρης των λεωφορείων Απόστολος Κουρμπέλης μας ενημερώνει ότι κατα το 1908 (ΠΑΟ ΟΛΕ!) υπήρχαν μόνο ιππήλατα. Για την γραμμή της Αθήνας - Ραφίνας (!) κατά το 1922 υπήρχε ο... Κωσταρίκος!
attikis 023 k ford (kon.nikolaou)_1922.jpg


Αντικαταστάθηκε δε την δεκαετία του 30 με ένα σύγχρονο Ford!
attikis 023 k diamond-t.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σπουδαία δουλαιά από τον *Απόστολο Κουρμπέλη* και τον δικό μας *Απόστολο.*

Ψάχνουμε επισταμένα για να του ανταποδώσουμε τα πλούσια δώρα που μας έχει προσφέρει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα φίλοι μου ας δούμε μια σπουδαία φωτογραφία.
_Μια φωτογραφία του τσιμεντόπλοιου της Ραφήνας στην δεκαετία του '60 (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).
_
Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τον .... *Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο.*
Περιλαμβάνεται στο λεύκωμα *"Η ΑΝΔΡΟΣ"* του Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκου (εκδόσεις: *ΑΓΡΑ / ΚΑΪΡΕΙΟΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ*).

Πρόκειται για ένα λεύκωμα-ποίηση.
Ότι και να πει κανείς θα είναι λίγο.

Εδώ, λοιπόν, θα δούμε μια εικόνα με  το περίφημο τσιμεντόπλοιο.
Λειτούργησε αρχικά, ως ταβέρνα από τον κύριο Ασημάκη.
Αργότερα θα πρέπει να δούλεψε ως καφέ-bar.

Έχουμε ακούσει τόσες και τόσες ιστορίες που κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τις απομαγνητοφωνήσουμε και να τις γράψουμε για να μην χαθούν.

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους.

_ΜΠΑΡ "Ο" ΦΑΡΟΣ_

τσιμεντόπλοιο.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια  και ανεκτιμητες πληροφοριες για το  τσιμεντοπλοιο της Ραφηνας, ευχαριστουμε Roi Baudoin!

----------


## Trakman

Για μια ακόμη φορά η αναζήτησή σου φίλε Αντώνη αποδίδει φανταστικούς καρπούς!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Είναι ευχάριστο που έχεις καιρό και κουράγιο να ψάχνεις Αντώνη. ¨Ετσι μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι "μακρυνοί" πράγματα και γεγονότα.

----------


## polykas

> Και τώρα φίλοι μου ας δούμε μια σπουδαία φωτογραφία.
> _Μια φωτογραφία του τσιμεντόπλοιου της Ραφήνας στην δεκαετία του '60 (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).
> _


_Τι άλλο έχουμε να δούμε από σένα Αντώνη.Είσαι καταπληκτικός.Συνέχισε...
_

----------


## Nikolaos40

Πραγματικά άπαιχτος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουτε κατα φαντασιαν δεν πιστευα οτι θα ειχε καφε εκει.Εκει που μεθαυριο θα απαγορευεται να πηγαινεις.Μπραβο αντωνη!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, φίλε *BEN BRUCE*, ότι δεν θα υπήρχε καλύτερο μέρος για τα ανταμώματα του *nautilia.gr
*
Να καθόμαστε εκεί και να βλέπaμε να περνά από μπροστά μας το *""Μοσχάνθη"*, το *"Έλενα Π",* το *"Μεγαλόχαρη".*
Η ταβέρνα του *Ασημάκη*, επί του τσιμεντόπλοιου, θα πρέπει να δούλεψε μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60.

Και τώρ, φίλοι μου, ας δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό.
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να απαντήσουμε σ' ένα ερώτημα.
Ποιος έβγαλε τις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας από τη δεκαετία του '40 και πέρα;

Ποιος πρέπει να ήταν στο μώλο και να να περίμενε τους ναυαγούς του *"Χειμάρρα"* πρωΐ της 19ης Ιανουαρίου 1947;

Ποιος φωτογράφησε το* "Κάρυστος"* στη Ραφήνα, πριν να έρθει το τσιμεντόπλοιο;

Ποιος θα πρέπει να έβγαλε το τσιμεντόπλοιο όταν έφτασε ρυμουλκούμενο από το *"Κάρυστος"* του Τόγια;

Ποιος φωτογράφησε το *"Κάρυστος"* δεμένοστο τσιμεντόπλοιο*;*

Η απάντηση σε όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα ακούει σ' ένα όνομα:
_ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ ΔΕΡΜΙΚΗΣ_, _ο φωτογράφος της Ραφήνας._

Ένας άνθρωπος αγαπητός σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.
Αιγυπτιώτης, με καλή μόρφωση, ο οποίος μιλούσε επτά γλώσσες.

¶νθρωπος που για χρόνια γύριζε όλη τη Ραφήνα μ' ένα ποδήλατο.

Ο υπέροχος *Δημήτρης Μακρής*, λαμπρός ερευνητής της ιστορίας της Ραφήνας και των ανθρώπων της, μας είπε ότι ο Ιούλιος  έφτασε κάποτεμέχρι την Τρίγλια της Χαλκιδικής με ένα ποδήλατο (νομίζω "SOLEX").

Ο Ιούλιος, όπως ήταν σε όλους γνωστούς, φωτογράφησε τις χαρές και τις λύπες των ανθρώπων της πόλης.
Πανηγύρια, εκδρομές, γιορτές.

Κάπια στιγμή έφυγε από τη Ραφήνα και έζησε στην Αθήνα.
Πρέπει να πέθανε στη δεκαετία του '90.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια αντιμετώπισε οικονομικά προβλήματα.

Οι φωτογραφίες του κοσμούν βιβλία, παρουσιάζονται σε εκθέσεις, ανεβαίνουν στο Διαδίκτυο.
Όμως, σε ότι αφορά τα καράβια δεν έχω δει πουθενά να αναφέρεται το όνομα _"Ιούλιος"._

Θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να κάνουμε, κάποια στιγμή, μια έκθεση στη Ραφήνα με φωτογραφίες του _Ιούλιου._
_Το nautilia.gr τιμά τον Ιούλιο.
_Να συγκεντρώσουμε ότι έχει σωθεί και να τιμηθεί η μνήμη ενός σπουδαίου ανθρώπου.

Ο_ Ιούλιος_ το αξίζει.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο *Δημήτρη Μακρή* για όσα μας είπε για τον _Ιούλιο._

Εδώ, μια εικόνα-χίλιες λέξεις.
Κάπου στα 1947.
Η οικογένεια φωτογραφίζεται με θέα το λιμάνι και το _"Κάρυστος"_ του Τόγια.
Το τσιμεντόπλοιο δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα.

Η ποιότητα είναι κακή, αλλά τα συναισθήματα ξεχειλίζουν.
_Ιούλιος και πάλι Ιούλιος ...

_Ραφήνα 10.JPG

Ραφήνα 20.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική η ιδέα σου Αντώνη! 
Και εγώ πιστεύω πως θα ήταν σημαντικό να προβληθεί η δουλειά του _Ιούλιου_.

----------


## aegina

Antwni kataplitiki idea!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η σκεψη σου φιλε Roi Baudoin ειναι εξαιρετικη ελπιζω να υλοποιηθη.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία. 

Την πρώτη φορά που το αντίκρυσα και δειπνήσαμε εκεί, ήταν όταν είχαμε πάει... "κρουαζιέρα" γειτονιάς εγώ οι γονείς μου και λίγες ακόμα οικογένειες, μαζί και οι παιδικοί μου φίλοι, με ένα μισθωμένο λεωφορείο... Ηταν 1955 ίσως και νωρίτερα... Ισως η πιο αξέχαστη "κρουαζιέρα" της ζωής μου... Τρέξιμο πάνω κάτω στο "καράβι". 
Τι άλλο χρειαζόταν τότε ένα παιδί για να είναι ευτυχισμένο!

Αξέχαστο και αυτό το "πλοίο"! Αξέχαστα και εκείνα τα χρόνια...

Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς.

*Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος* και *Ιούλιος Δερμίκης.*
Δύο άνθρωποι που φωτογράφησαν την Ραφήνα την ίδια εποχή.

Δύο προσωπικότητες ολότελα διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους.
Ο ένας διάσημος και πλούσιος, ο άλλος πένητας, πλάνητας και ολότελα άγνωστος (έξω από τα όρια της Ραφήνας).

Οι φωτογραφίες τους ειναι συμπληρωματικές
Εκεί που σταματά ο ένας, συνεχίζει ο άλλος.

Ο ένας φωτογραφίζει τον *Ελύτη* και τον *Καραγάτση*, ο άλλος φωτογραφίζει τους *λιγνιτορύχους* της Ραφήνας, το *ζευγάρι* με το μικρό *παιδί*, τους *μαθητές* του σχολείου στην εκδρομή τους στον ¶γιο Ανδρέα.

Ακόμα και όταν ο *Εμπειρίκος* φωτογραφίζει τους απλούς ανθρώπους της ¶νδρου, το κάνει κυττάζοντας τους από πάνω προς τα κάτω.

Ο *Ιούλιος*, αντίθετα, στεκόταν πάντα στο ίδιο ύψος με τους ψαράδες, τους μεροκαματιάρηδες, τα παιδιά, τους βοσκούς, τους λιγνιτωρύχους. 

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε βρει καμιά τρανταριά φωτογραφίες του Ιούλιου σε ταβέρνες, σε ψαράδικα, σε σπίτια, σε παλιά λευκώματα.

Σίγουρα είναι πολύ λίγες.
Δεν αποκλείεται, όμως, να βρεθούν και άλλες. 

Ας δούμε μια εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του 1946.
Ο βοσκός με το κοπάδι του, στην παραλία της Ραφήνας.
Το τσιμεντόπλοιο δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα.

Ο βοσκός είναι άνθρωπος που ζει σήμερα στη Ραφήνα.
Σαρακατσάνος, όπως και άλλοι αρκετοί ακόμα στη Ραφήνα.

Λίγους μήνες μετά θα ξαναβρεθεί με το κοπάδι του στην ίδια παραλία.
Εκείνη την ημέρα, όμως, του *Ιανουαρίου του 1947* όλα θα είναι διαφορετικά από ότι συνήθως.
Πέντε πτώματα έχουν ξεβραστεί από το κύμα.
Θύματα του *Α/Π "Χειμάρρα".*
Ανάμεσά τους και μια κοπέλα 20 χρονών.

Ραφήνα 1946.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο τα Θεοφανεια στην *Ραφηνα* γυρω στο 1976. Φαινεται το κεντρικο λιμανι τοτε. Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο ΕΡΤ

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

Αφιερωμενο στον  _Roi Baudoin_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σημαντικό ντουκουμέντο, καλέ μας φίλς Νικόλα.
Όμορφες εικόνες από το μέσα λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεγάλε φίλε* Νικόλα,* ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς.
> .......................
> Προσέξτε ότι λίγο μετά το *πόλισμα Πικέρμι,* υπάρχει στο χάρτη η τοποθεσία *Κισδάρι.*
> Το όνομα αυτό, πιθανόν, και να είχε σήμερα ξεχαστεί αν το 1970 δεν ανακαλύπτονταν, τυχαία, πλούσιες αποθέσεις οστών των ζώων της Πικερμικής Πανίδας. Τα απολιθώματα βρέθηκαν ανάμεσα στους άργιλους του τουβλάδικου του Τρανούλη.
> Ο πλούτος των απολιθωμάτων στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή είναι, μοναδικός για ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.
> Οι ντόποιοι το έγραφαν _"Κυζντάρι"._
> Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το εξηγήσει θα ήταν σημαντικό.



Σε συνεχεια των οσων συζητουσαμε προ διμηνου, θα ηθελα να προσθεσω πως ηταν η *οδος Μεσογειων* και τα μικρα χωρια *απο τον Σταυρο μεχρι την Ραφηνα στην δεκαετια του 1950*. Ετσι, για να μαθαινουν και οι νεωτεροι!

Εδω προσθετω δυο φωτογραφιες απο τον *Γερακα* στην δεκαετια αυτη.  Παρ' οτι δεν ειναι ακραιφνως ναυτιλιακες, οι φωτογραφιες μας δινουν μια ιδεα του *δημοσιου δρομου* τοτε, καθως και *της κεντρικης πλατειας του Γερακα.*

Φωτογραφιες απο το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο της ΕΡΤ και ειδικα απο την συλλογη του φωτογραφου Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967).

Odos Mesogeiwn Gerakas 1950.jpgGerakas plateia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την ιδια πηγη, το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967) στο αρχειο  της ΕΡΤ, βλεπουμε την Ραφηνα γυρω στο 1922. Εγω δεν την αναγνωριζω, εσυ Αντωνη;

Rafina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σκηνες απο τα Θεοφανεια στην *Ραφηνα* γυρω στο 1976. Φαινεται το κεντρικο λιμανι τοτε. Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο ΕΡΤ
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
> 
> Αφιερωμενο στον  _Roi Baudoin_


Τα νερα σημερα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι σε τοσο χαμηλη σταθμη.Προσεξτε το.

----------


## Apostolos

Η κλιματική αλλαγή χτύπησε!

----------


## paco

Αφορμή να γίνω μέλος η φωτό που ανεβάζω σήμερα από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες αυτού του λιμανιού που είναι κομμάτι της ζωής μου και που τώρα το βλέπω με άλλο μάτι, μέσα από τον "μπουχό" του χρόνου...

----------


## paco

Ω, ναι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Βιάστηκα να σχολιάσω και τώρα που κατέβασα την εικόνα στο σκληρό και την κοίταξα καλύτερα είδα και τη Ραφήνα (έψαχνα για λιμάνι...) και έμεινα έκπληκτος από τις αλλαγές...

Σε ένδειξη "μεταμέλειας" διαγράφω και το αρχικό σχόλιο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αφορμή να γίνω μέλος η φωτό που ανεβάζω σήμερα από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες αυτού του λιμανιού που είναι κομμάτι της ζωής μου και που τώρα το βλέπω με άλλο μάτι, μέσα από τον "μπουχό" του χρόνου...


Με το ΡΕΝΑ να φοράει -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- τα σινιάλα του Ευάγγελου Τόγια.

----------


## paco

Δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις λυπάμαι. Αλλά από παλιότερο δικό σου σχόλιο: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=46196&page=5
όπου αναφέρεσαι στα σινιάλα, νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο. Κι εδώ φαίνονται όλες οι ρίγες

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλωσορίζουμε τον *paco* στην παρέα του *nautilia.gr*

Εδώ και καιρό αναζητούμε στοιχεία για την παλιά Ραφήνα, κυρίως βέβαια για το λιμάνι της.
Βρίσκουμε, κατά καιρούς, σκόρπιες ψηφίδες από ένα παλιό ξεχασμένο ψηφιδωτό.
Κάθε ψηφίδα που βρίσκουμε είναι υπερπολύτιμη.

Η φωτογραφία του paco με το *"Ρένα"* στη Ραφήνα αποτελεί μια πανέμορφη ψηφίδα.

Ας δούμε τώρα μια λίγο παλιότερη εικόνα.
Στη Ραφήνα, κάπου ανάμεσα στα 1955-1960, με την παντόφλα αραγμένη στο μώλο που σήμερα δένει το ταχύπλοο της Hellenic Sea Ways (νομίζω, το Flying Cat 3).

Η παντόφλα δεν αποκλείεται να είναι το *"¶γιος Νικόλαος". 

*¶γιος Νικόλαος.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Σκηνες απο τα Θεοφανεια στην *Ραφηνα* γυρω στο 1976. Φαινεται το κεντρικο λιμανι τοτε. Απο το ιστορικο αρχειο ΕΡΤ
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
> 
> Αφιερωμενο στον _Roi Baudoin_


 Πολύ ωραίο ντοκουμέντο φίλε...Με γύρισε στις εικόνες που έχω από τη Ραφήνα τα πρώτα μου παιδικά χρόνια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μοναδική φωτογραφία της *Ραφήνας του 1947.*
Την ανέβασα στο θέμα του *"Χειμάρρα":*

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...065#post293065

Προέρχεται από το αρχείο *Μεγαλοκονόμου.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το λιμανι της *Ραφηνας*, αλλα ποτε;



Rafina.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία αυτή μας δόθηκε από καλούς φίλους Ραφηνιώτες, όταν κάναμε το πρόγραμμα _"Ιστορία του Λιμανιού της Ραφήνας"_ με την Περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα του _2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας_ (σχολικό έτος: 2006-2007).

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60.

Θα πρέπει, μάλιστα, να τραβήχηκε την περίοδο όπου ερχόταν στη Ραφήνα το _"Έλενα Π"_, μιας και υπάρχει μια παραπλήσια έγχρωμη φωτογραφία με το _"Έλενα Π"_ αραγμένο στον μέσα μώλο.

Παρατηρούμε ότι η πλατεία της Ραφήνας δεν έχει φτιαχτεί ακόμα και είναι ακόμα δρόμος.

Σε λίγο η συνέχεια με πιο ασφαλείς πληροφορίες από ανθρώπους που ζουν καθημερινά το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αναλυση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ραφηνα το 1949.
Χρειαζομαστε ξεναγηση Αντωνη ...

Rafina 1949.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια υπέροχη και σπάνια carte-postale.

Η εικόνα της πλατείας είναι πραγματικά αγνώριστη σε σχέση με τη σημερινή.
Πρέπει να βλέπουμε το κάτω μέρος της σημερινής πλατείας, η οποία τη σημερινή της εικόνα την πήρε μετά το 1980.

Το μαγαζί στα δεξιά είναι το μαγαζί που σήμερα ανήκει στον κύριο _Διαγγελάκη._
Το 1947, την εποχή του ναυαγίου του _"Χειμάρρα"_ ανήκε στον κύριο _Μακασίκη._
Διακρίνουμε ακόμα το άγαλμα που είχε στηθεί σε αυτό το σημείο εκείνη την εποχή.

_Ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## a.molos

Το λιμανι της *Ραφηνας*, αλλα ποτε;

 Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση και με βαση το λεωφορείο στην αφετηρία πάνω στην ανηφόρα, αλλά και το ύψος των πολυκατοικιών πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στο τέλος της 10ετίας του 1960. Αναμένουμε  απο τους ντόπιους :Wink:  συγκεκριμένες και πιο ασφαλείς πληροφορίες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πιο πιθανό είναι η παραπάνω έγχρωμη αεροφωτογραφία της Ραφήνας να είναι τραβηγμένη κατά _τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του '70_ (μέχρι το 1975).

Στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=36256&page=2

έχουμε ανεβάσει την παρακάτω θολή, αλλά ιστορική φωτογραφία που την βρήκα    σε μια έκθεση στο _ΚΑΠΗ της Ραφήνας_ _το καλοκαίρι του 2000._ Δεν κατάφερα να την φωτογραφήσω καλά, μιας και η μηχανή ήταν αναλογική, δεν υπήρχε αρκετό φως  και γενικώς δεν ήταν εκείνη την εποχή πάντα εύκολο να φωτογραφίσεις μια φωτογραφία.



Στη Ραφήνα την παλιά.jpg

Το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας είναι το _"Έλενα Π",_ το οποίο πρέπει να ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια του στη Ραφήνα μετά το 1965 και να έμεινε μέχρι την αρχή της δεκαετίας του '70.

Αν συγκρίνουμε τις δυο φωτογραφίες, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φωτογραφία με το πλοίο είναι λίγο παλαιότερη.
Η αεροφωτογραφία της προηγούμενης σελίδας πρέπει, μάλλον, να τραβήχτηκε στη δεκαετία του '70 (μέχρι το 1975).
Νομίζω ότι θα επανέλθουμε σύντομα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΑΦΗΝΑ απο αερος με το αεροπλανο του φωτογραφου Γιωργου Κουρουπη
Οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο πριν 50 χρονια  στο ιδιο σημειο ειχε στηθει μια μαυρη ιστορια
Το σκοτεινο ναυαγιο του Α\Τ χειμαρρα
Η ραφηνα ηταν το κεντρο επιχειρησεων για την διασωση των ναυαγων, και τη περισυλλογη  των θυματων.
Αλλη μια ιστορια που περιμενει την δικαιοση και την λαμψη της αληθειας.
Αραγε θα βρεθει ποτε ο δημοσιογραφος Αυγερης σαν απο ταινια του Φωσκολου να ριξει απλετο φως σε αυτη την ζωφερη ιστορια?

var (135).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η διελεύκανση της υπόθεσης του ναυαγίου του _"Χειμάρρα"_ δεν θα γίνει ποτέ.
Φαίνεται ότι η αλήθεια είναι βαθειά θαμμένη στη λάσπη του Ευβοϊκού και, μάλλον, εκεί θα παραμείνει για πάντα.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε τώρα στη Ραφήνα της δεκαετίας του '70 για να δούμε μια πολλή γνωστή φωτογραφία, την οποία την βλέπει κανείς σε αρκετά μαγαζιά στο λιμάνι.
Το _"Χρυσή ¶μμος"_ (σημερινό _"Μακεδών"_ του Γούτου) είναι αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, το οποίο έχει πλέον επεκταθεί. Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την τοποθεσία που ήταν γνωστή με την ονομασία _"Μύτη της Γριάς".
_
Η χρονολογία της φωτογραφίας είναι _1975_, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται η φωτογραφία να είναι μεταγενέστερη.
Οι μεταβολές είναι σημαντικές σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία. 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _Nicholas Peppas._

Στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι του 1976 το λεει και απο κατω.Δηλαδη 30 χρονια μετα το μυστηριωδες ναυαγιο του χειμαρρα.Και ομως μπορει σημερα να εχουν περασει 63 χρονια αλλα απο το 1976 ηταν μονο 30 χρονια πισω.Με μια υποθετικη μηχανη του χρονου αν γυριζαμε στο 1976 θα βρισκαμε κοσμο που θα ειχε αποψη και ισως μαυρες μνημες απο το θλιβερο ναυαγιο.Ποιος ξερει?Ισως η αληθινη ιστορια κανει σα να μην θελει να αποκαλυφθει ακομα και να περιμενει υπομονετικα για να λαμψει καποτε.Ισως στο μελλον καποιο βοηθημα να δωσει λυση σε αυτη την μυστηρια και ολο σκοτεινες γωνιες ιστορια με τα τοσα θυματα τα οποια περιμενουν αυτην τη λυση για να λυτρωθουν.Για να δουμε θα προφτασουμε να δουμε τον ιστορικο του μελλοντος που θα ανακαλυψει τι ακριβως εγινε στα παγωμενα νερα του Νοτιου Ευβοικου ή θα το δουν οι επερχομενες γενειες οπως βλεπουμε εμεις σημερα τα ναυαγια του μεσαιωνα με τις απερισκεψιες των τοτε ναυτικων και τις τυχων δολοπλοκιες του τοτε συστηματος.Το χειμαρρα μπορει να βουλιαξε τοσο κοντα στις ακτες της ταλαιπωριμενης τοτε Ελλαδας αλλα η βαθια αληθεια ειναι δυστυχως πολυ μακρια......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακόμα και σήμερα, 63 χρόνια μετά, οι μνήμες από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρρα" είναι ακόμα νωπές στη Ραφήνα.
Στην έρευνα που κάναμε συναντήσαμε πολλούς ανθρώπους που εκείνη την ημέρα βρίσκονταν στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Συναντήσαμε ανθρώπους που βοήθησαν στη μεταφορά των θυμάτων, ανθρώπους που βοήθησαν όσους σώθηκαν, ανθρώπους που παρηγόρησαν τους συγγενείς των θυμάτων.

Συναντήσαμε ανθρώπους που αναγνώρισαν τον εαυτό τους στις φωτογραφίες που καταφέραμε να συγκεντρώσουμε.

Τα περισσότερα από όσα μας είπαν δεν είναι εύκολο να γραφτούν σε ένα forum.
Γι' αυτό και δεν ανεβάζουμε τίποτα από τις μαρτυρίες αυτών των ανθρώπων.
Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει μια εκδήλωση και εκεί θα ακουστούν αρκετά από όσα δεν μπορούν να γραφτούν εδώ. 

Τώρα, η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία με τη _"Μύτη της Γριάς"_ γράφει ως χρονολογία το_ "1975"_, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να μην είναι απόλυτα ακριβής.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η διελεύκανση της υπόθεσης του ναυαγίου του _"Χειμάρρα"_ δεν θα γίνει ποτέ.
> Φαίνεται ότι η αλήθεια είναι βαθειά θαμμένη στη λάσπη του Ευβοϊκού και, μάλλον, εκεί θα παραμείνει για πάντα.
> 
> Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε τώρα στη Ραφήνα της δεκαετίας του '70 για να δούμε μια πολλή γνωστή φωτογραφία, την οποία την βλέπει κανείς σε αρκετά μαγαζιά στο λιμάνι.
> Το _"Χρυσή ¶μμος"_ (σημερινό _"Μακεδών"_ του Γούτου) είναι αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, το οποίο έχει πλέον επεκταθεί. Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την τοποθεσία που ήταν γνωστή με την ονομασία _"Μύτη της Γριάς".
> _
> Η χρονολογία της φωτογραφίας είναι _1975_, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται η φωτογραφία να είναι μεταγενέστερη.
> Οι μεταβολές είναι σημαντικές σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία. 
> 
> ...


Στην φωτο  Βασιλια Μποντουεν ή αλλιως φιλε Αντωνη εγω βλεπω να ξεμυτιζει το 6 και οχι το 5 αρα εγω βλεπω το 1976.Ας μας πει και καποιος αλλος τι βλεπει τελος παντων.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ίδια φωτογραφία σε άλλη λήψη.

Εδώ διακρίνεται καθαρά η χρονολογία _"1975"._

Το ερώτημα είναι αν η χρονολογία που αναγράφεται είναι σωστή ή όχι;
Το 1975 τα πλοία έδεναν στο μέσα λιμάνι ή στο έξω λιμάνι, όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία;

Ραφήνα 1975.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως το χρυση αμμος ειχε ερθει στην ραφηνα το 1977

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ακόμα και σήμερα, 63 χρόνια μετά, οι μνήμες από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρρα" είναι ακόμα νωπές στη Ραφήνα.
> ..................
> 
> Τώρα, η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία με τη _"Μύτη της Γριάς"_ γράφει ως χρονολογία το_ "1975"_, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να μην είναι απόλυτα ακριβής.



Ευχαριστω φιλε Αντωνη για την ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια. Ειμαι στο μακρινο Seattle, WA για επιστημονικο ταξιδι. Σου εχω μια αλλη φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ, αλλα αυτη δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι απο που την βρηκα. Μαλλον προ εξαετιας στο Λιβορνο της Ιταλιας, πιθανως νωριτερα...



Rafina.jpgRaf.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια υπέροχη carte-postale, βγαλμένη από το χθες.

Η λεωφόρος _"Βασιλέως Γεωργίου Β"_ είναι, όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται και στον χάρτη,  ο δρόμος πίσω από τη σημερινή πλατεία Ραφήνας, παράλληλος του κεντρικού δρόμου (λεωφόρος Φλέμιγκ). 
Στην carte-postale, η πλατεία φαίνεται στα δεξιά και, βέβαια, είναι ακόμα δρόμος.

Το εκκλησάκι που φαίνεται στην carte-postale πρέπει να είναι ο σημερινός_ ¶γιος Φανούριος_, ο οποίος σήμερα βρίσκεται "καταπλακωμένος" κάτω από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ.
Νομίζω, ότι εκκλησάκι αυτό ήταν αφιερωμένο στην Παντοβασίλισσα.
Αργότερα, έκτισαν την καινούρια μεγάλη εκκλησία, καμιά εκατοστή μέτρα μακριά από το παλιό εκκλησάκι.

Και να προσθέσουμε ότι στην προηγούμενη carte-postale, το μνημείο που φαινόταν στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας ήταν το μνημείο του Ναύτη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποια ειναι η χρονολογια αυτης της καρτ πασταλ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποια ειναι η χρονολογια αυτης της καρτ πασταλ?


Ιδεαν δεν εχω. Ομως ετσι την θυμαμαι την Ραφηνα το 1955−58.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω carte-postale πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '40. Δεν αποκλείεται, βέβαια, να έχει τραβηχτεί και πολύ νωρίτερα. 

Η σημερινή εκκλησία της Παντοβασίλισσας θα πρέπει να είναι κτισμένη στον κενό χώρο που διακρίνεται στο μπροστινό τμήμα της carte-postale.
O θεμέλιος λίθος της Παντοβασίλισσας μπήκε στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 1946 και τα εγκαίνια έγινα 10 χρόνια αργότερα, στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 1956.
Η πληροφορία αυτή προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του _Θανάση Πιστικίδη_ _"Ριζώματα - Βιώματα - Παθήματα". 
_ 
Μια αρχική σκέψη ήταν ότι το κτίσμα που φαίνεται στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας είναι η _παλιά εκκλησία της Παντοβασίλισσας._
Να προσθέσουμε ότι από το εκκλησάκι εκείνο σώζεται σήμερα μόνο το ιερό το οποίο έχει ενσωματωθεί στο  εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Φανουρίου που βρίσκεται κάτω από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ.

Όμως, δεν αποκλείεται το κτίσμα στα αριστερά της carte-postale να είναι κάποιο σπίτι και να μην είναι το εκκλησάκι.

Όλα αυτά, βέβαια, με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ψάχνοντας και ρωτώντας στη Ραφήνα, προέκυψαν οι ακόλουθες πιθανές εκδοχές για την παραπάνω carte-postale:

_Πρώτη εκδοχή_: ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω και το κτίσμα στα αριστερά της carte-postale είναι το _παλιό μικρό εκκλησάκι της Παντοβασίλισσας_. Ισχύει ότι γράφτηκε παραπάνω και η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη μέχρι το _1946_ (κατ' εκτίμηση).

_Δεύτερη εκδοχή:_ η carte-postale είναι ακόμα παλαιότερη και πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη μέχρι το _1928-1930_.
Το σημείο-κλειδί είναι το κτίσμα στα αριστερά. Αν δεν είναι _το εκκλησάκι της Παντοβασίλισσας τότε θα πρέπει να είναι το σπίτι του_ _κυρίου Ψαθά_ (στη σημερινή Ραφήνα στη θέση του βρίσκεται ένα καινούριο κτίριο με ένα κατάστημα οπτικών  στο ισόγειο) και η θέση του είναι ακριβώς στη διασταύρωση Βασιλέως Γεωργίου Β' και Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως. Το εκκλησάκι της Παντοβασίλισσας δεν διακρίνεται διότι ακόμα δεν έχει κτιστεί. Και το εκκλησάκι ξεκίνησε να κτίζεται κατά τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '20. 

Η σημερινή λεωφόρος Φλέμιγκ  πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην carte-postale εκεί που υπήρχε αυτή η συστάδα των δέντρων και η  οδός Βσιλέως Γεωργίου Β' είναι ο χωματόδρομος στα δεξιά του κτίσματος.
 
_Νομίζω, ότι πιθανότερη εκδοχή είναι η δεύτερη.

_Παραθέτουμε μία φωτογραφία από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του _Θανάση  Πιστικίδη_ _"Ριζώματα - Βιώματα - Παθήματα"._ 
Η φωτογραφία δείχνει την πλατεία Ραφήνας με το δρόμο που τη διασχίζει και το παλιό μικρό εκκλησάκι βρίσκεται στο βάθος δίπλα στο δρόμο και κοντά σ' αυτή τη συστάδα της βλάστησης.

Αν συγκριθεί με την παραπάνω carte-postale, νομίζω ότι βγαίνουν κάποια συμπεράσματα.

Ραφήνα πλατεία.jpg

Και το εξώφυλο του εξαιρετικού βιβλίου του _Θανάση Πιστικίδη._ Ο γιος του, _Βασίλης Πιστικίδης_, εκλέγεται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δημοτικός σύμβουλος Ραφήνας και σήμερα είναι αντιδήμαρχος στο Δήμο Ραφήνας.

Πιστικίδης.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στο Θανάση, τη Ρένα και τη Μαριάννα.



_

----------


## Karolos

_Kαλησπέρα χαρισμένη σε όλους._

Rafina 87- 88.jpg

_Από παλια σκναρισμένα slides. Μεταξύ 1987 και 1988_

----------


## thanos75

> _Kαλησπέρα χαρισμένη σε όλους._
> 
> Rafina 87- 88.jpg
> 
> _Από παλια σκναρισμένα slides. Μεταξύ 1987 και 1988_


Και τι συνάντηση! ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ (εάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου). Πρέπει να είναι slide του 87. Πάντως πολύ σπάνια τα πετύχαινες και τα τρία τότε στο λιμάνι Να' σαι καλά φίλε Κάρολε!

----------


## Karolos

> Και τι συνάντηση! ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ (εάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου). Πρέπει να είναι slide του 87. Πάντως πολύ σπάνια τα πετύχαινες και τα τρία τότε στο λιμάνι Να' σαι καλά φίλε Κάρολε!


_Την πάτησες είναι το Δήλος_

Delos..jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Μιά άλλη Ραφήνα._

Rafina 8....jpg

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους  καλούς φίλους του θέματος_

----------


## Karolos

_Εδώ από τον Θρύλο. Χωρίς λόγια._

1989 Ιουν..jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο.Βλεπω και την εξελιξη στις φτηνες καρεκλες...
Περιμενω βεβαια και τον θαλασσιο κομη της ραφηνας capten 4 να πυροβολισει με κατι το ενδιαφερον.Αλλωστε η τεσσαρακοντετης παρουσια του στα δρωμενα της ραφηνας, μπορει να μας μεταφερει μοναδικες εμπειριες  :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> _Την πάτησες είναι το Δήλος_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89341


 Ουπς :Wink: ! Σωστός φίλε μου...όντως την πάτησα! Βέβαια δικαιολογούμαι γιατί ήταν και δίδυμα! Αν και θα έπρεπε να το υποψιαστώ, γιατί το ΔΗΛΟΣ, το ΑΤΛΑΣ και το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ είχαν απογευματινές αναχωρήσεις από Ραφήνα οπότε ήταν σαφέστερα πιθανότερο να τα πετύχαινες και τα τρία στο λιμάνι νωρίς το απόγευμα, ενώ το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ είχε πρωινό δρομολόγιο και επέστρεφε Ραφήνα αργά το απόγευμα!:razz:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και φυσικά η χτυπητή διαφορά της ενισχυσης της υπερκατασκευης πρύμα  :Wink: 

Στα θέματα του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και του ΔΗΛΟΣ υπάρχουν οι διαφορές τους.

Κάρολε ανεβάζεις αριστουργήματα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο άλμα και ας γυρίσουμε πενήντα, περίπου, χρόνια πριν.

Δεκαετία του '60 στη Ραφήνα (ή, το νωρίτερο, τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50).
Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία που ανακάλυψε ο καλός φίλος _polykas_ στο καφενείο του_ Κυριάκου Δρακούλ_η στη Ραφήνα.

Με βάση αυτή τη φωτογραφία αρχίζει να ξετυλίγεται σαν κουβάρι μια παλιά ιστορία ....

Μεταξύ άλλων στη φωτογραφία διακρίνονται:
-  Το γήπεδο της Τριγλίας (πίσω στο κέντρο)
-  Στα κτίρια κοντά στο γήπεδο, μεταξύ των άλλων, βλέπουμε  το παλιό ξενοδοχείο _"ΑΚΤΗ"_ (σημερινό εστιατόριο και καφέ). Δίπλα του είναι η θέση που σήμερα βρίσκεται η _EUROBANK._
Ο δρόμος στο πλαϊ του γηπέδου είναι πιο πλατύς στη φωτογραφία από ότι έιναι στη σημερινή εποχή, μιας και σήμερα έχει κτιστεί το κτίριο που στεγάζει την _ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ._
- Στα αριστερά βλέπουμε το τότε εστιατόριο _"ΑΥΡΑ"._ Σήμερα στην ίδια θέση είναι χτισμένο το ξενοδοχείο _"ΑΥΡΑ"_ (χτίστηκε στα χρόνια της επταετίας). 

Απο εκεί και πέρα το λιμάνι είναι ολότελα διαφορετικό από το σημερινό.
Η παραλία με τις βάρκες και τα λίγα δέντρα φαντάζει μαγική εικόνα σε σχέση με τα σημερινά. 
Το _"Έλενα Π"_ έπεφτε στο μώλο ακριβώς δίπλα από τα ψαροκάϊκα.

Τα δύο λεωφορεία μοιάζουν να προέρχονται από δυο διαφορετικές εποχές.
Το πρώτο, στα αριστερά, είναι παλιότερο και παραπέμπει στη δεκαετία του '50 (και πίσω).
Το άλλο μοιάζει σαν να παραλαμβάνει τη σκυτάλη από το προηγούμενο και να προχωρά μπροστά.  

Οι εποχές προχωρούν, οι εικόνες αλλάζουν, οι μνήμες καλό είναι να διατηρούνται.
Η τοπιογραφία της μνήμης είναι αναγκαιότητα.
Η λησμονιά είναι σκληρή και μας κάνει ακόμα φτωχότερους ...

Όσο για το καφενείο του _Κυριάκου Δρακούλη_ θυμίζουμε ότι για κάποια εποχή αποτέλεσε τον πρώτο κλειστό κινηματογράφο της Ραφήνας.

Στη Ραφήνα υπήρχαν παλαιότερα τέσσερις κινηματογράφοι, από τους οποίους οι τρεις ήταν θερινοί (_"ΑΕΛΛΩ",_ _"ΑΚΤΗ"_, _"ΑΣΤΡΟΝ"_ ) και ο χειμερινός του Κυριάκου Δρακούλη που δεν λειτούργησε, όμως, για πολλά χρόνια.
Σήμερα, έχει απομείνει το _"ΑΕΛΛΩ"_ και ο κινηματογράφος, βέβαια, στο _Πανόραμα_ (στο Γυμνάσιο-Λύκειο Ραφήνας).

Όσο για τον ίδιο τον _Κυριάκο Δρακούλη_ να θυμίσουμε ότι είναι εγγονός του _Κυριάκου Δρακούλη_, ιδιοκτήτη του ξενοδοχείου _"ΑΚΤΗ"_, τριων κινηματογράφων της Ραφήνας και, βέβαια, *του ανθρώπου που ουσιαστικά έφερε το τσιμεντόπλοιο στη Ραφήνα.*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _Κυριάκο Δρακούλη_ και σε όλη την οικογένεια του.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον _polyka._
Και, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, θα έχουμε σύντομα μια συνέχεια στο θέμα _"Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας".

_Παλιά Ραφήνα.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλο ευρημα απο το ΕΛΙΑ για τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_
ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟ 1915!!!!!

*Τίτλος*                   Γυναίκα δίπλα στη θάλασσα και ψαράδες,  Ραφήνα.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Ραφήνα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1915                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   8x11                                                       *Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*                   L002.008

Rafina 1915.JPGRafina 1915b.JPG
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=457463
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=457465

Rafina3.JPG
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php?sel=22&showimg=true&firstDt=21&present  =457469

*Φωτογράφος*  *Τίτλος*                   Πορτραίτο γυναίκας στην ακτή, στο βάθος ψαράδες με δίχτυα, Ραφήνα.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Ραφήνα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1915                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   8x11                                                       *Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*                   L002.011                                                                             


Rafina6.JPG
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php?sel=22&showimg=true&firstDt=0&present=  457471

*Φωτογράφος*  *Τίτλος*                   ¶νδρες και γυναίκες με γαΐδούρια.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Ραφήνα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1915                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   8x11                                                       *Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*                   L002.012

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aπο το ΕΛΙΑ για τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin

_ ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟ 1916  με ατμοπλοιο!!!!

Rafina3.JPG

*Φωτογράφος*  *Τίτλος*  				 Ο Νικόλας Κάλας (1907-1988), παιδί, τραβάει κουπί. 			 						 				*Τόπος*  				 Ραφήνα 			 						 				*Χρονολογία*  				 1916 			 						 				*Διαστάσεις*  				 8x11 			 						 				*Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*  				 L002.095                                                                            

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php?sel=22&showimg=true&firstDt=14&present  =457637

Rafina4.jpg

Rafina5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελα Αντωνη να χαρεις!!

Aπο το ΕΛΙΑ  

ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟY 1963

Και πισω των κυριων (που μπορει και να τους ξερεις) το τσιμεντοπλοιο σε πολυ καθαρη φωτογραφια

RAfina9.JPG


*Φωτογράφος*                   Παπαδήμος, Δημήτρης (Δημήτρη, Dimitri)                                                        *Τίτλος*                   Γιώργος Γουναρόπουλος, Γιώργος Σικελιώτης.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Ραφήνα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1963 c.                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   6x6                                                       *Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*                   DP11.01.142

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php?sel=22&showimg=true&firstDt=0&present=  565620


ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟY 1963

Πισω φαινεται το *Καρυστος

*Rafina11.JPG

*Φωτογράφος*                   Παπαδήμος, Δημήτρης (Δημήτρη, Dimitri)                                                        *Τίτλος*                   Γιώργος Σικελιώτης.                                                       *Τόπος*                   Ραφήνα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1963 c.                                                       *Διαστάσεις*                   6x6                                                       *Μέγεθος*  *Κωδικός*                   DP11.01.134 

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=565604

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aπο το ΕΛΙΑ για τον φιλο _Roi Baudoin_
> 
> ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟ 1916 με ατμοπλοιο!!!!
> 
> Rafina3.JPG


Το < παπόρο > πιο μπορεί να είναι ???

Έχω την εντύπωση , ίσως λανθασμένη , ότι με όλα αυτά τα απίθανα πράγματα που κατά καιρούς κάποιοι μας παρουσιάζουν , το όνομα < Nautilia> είναι λίγο για να τα καλύψει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το < παπόρο > πιο μπορεί να είναι ???


Μακαρι ναξερα....

Δεν ηταν πολλα τα πλοια που εκαναν δρομολογια Ραφηνας το 1916...  Ναναι το πρωτο *Αετος τ*ου 1908;  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70246.  Μπορει...

A.jpg

Θαθελα να ηταν κανενα απο αυτα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=233533 αλλα δυστυχως δεν σταματουσαν στην Ραφηνα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά είναι μοναδικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Το *1963* το _"Κάρυστος"_ δεν βρίσκεται, πλέον, στη Ραφήνα.
Το πιο πιθανό είναι η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία/φωτογραφίες να είναι προγενέστερες, κάπου στα _1953-1955._

Προαπάθησα να τις ανοίξω τις φωτογραφίες, αλλά αυτές δεν ανοίγουν.
Χρειάζεται κάποιος κωδικός ή προσωρινά η πρόσβαση δεν είναι διαθέσιμη;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά είναι μοναδικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
> 
> Το *1963* το _"Κάρυστος"_ δεν βρίσκεται, πλέον, στη Ραφήνα.
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία/φωτογραφίες να είναι προγενέστερες, κάπου στα _1953-1955._
> 
> Προαπάθησα να τις ανοίξω τις φωτογραφίες, αλλά αυτές δεν ανοίγουν.
> Χρειάζεται κάποιος κωδικός ή προσωρινά η πρόσβαση δεν είναι διαθέσιμη;


Εχει διαλειψεις... Χθες το βραδυ δικια μου ωρα δουλευε, σημερα δεν δουλευει. Δεν χρειαζεται κωδικος. Προσπαθησε αργοτερα. Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν εκλεισε για το Σαββατοκυριακο.... 

Μ' αυτη την ευκαιρια, θα εισαστε στο καφεδακι της Τεταρτης στον Φλοισβο;  Θα παω για λιγο, πιθανως 6 μιση με 8 με την κορη μου. Ελπιζω να σας γνωρισω ολους

----------


## Ellinis

> ΡΑΦHΝΑ ΤΟY 1963
> 
> Πισω φαινεται το *Καρυστος*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94044





> Το *1963* το _"Κάρυστος"_ δεν βρίσκεται, πλέον, στη Ραφήνα.
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία/φωτογραφίες να είναι προγενέστερες, κάπου στα _1953-1955._


H ημερομηνία είναι σωστή μιας και το καράβι δεν είναι το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ αλλά το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. Σαν πιο "χτυπητή" διαφορά παρατηρήστε το κλειστό πλωρίο σαλονάκι με τα μεγάλα παράθυρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H ημερομηνία είναι σωστή μιας και το καράβι δεν είναι το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ αλλά το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. Σαν πιο "χτυπητή" διαφορά παρατηρήστε το κλειστό πλωρίο σαλονάκι με τα μεγάλα παράθυρα.


Αρη: Φυσικα το ειχα σκεφθει και αυτο, αλλα μου ειχε φανει σαν το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ

Αντωνη:  Πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να μπεις στις ιστοσελιδες του EΛΙΑ. Εχουν χιλιαδες φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ. Οτι δημοσιευω ειναι ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι. Επι παραδειγματι υπαρχουν 23 φωτογραφιες της Ραφηνας απο το 1915−1963.

----------


## polykas

> Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο άλμα και ας γυρίσουμε πενήντα, περίπου, χρόνια πριν.
> 
> Δεκαετία του '60 στη Ραφήνα (ή, το νωρίτερο, τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50).
> Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία που ανακάλυψε ο καλός φίλος _polykas_ στο καφενείο του_ Κυριάκου Δρακούλ_η στη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Με βάση αυτή τη φωτογραφία αρχίζει να ξετυλίγεται σαν κουβάρι μια παλιά ιστορία ....
> 
> Μεταξύ άλλων στη φωτογραφία διακρίνονται:
> -  Το γήπεδο της Τριγλίας (πίσω στο κέντρο)
> ...


_
Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη.Είσαι απίθανος.Αναμένουμε την συνέχεια..._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ασπρομαυρη φωτογραφια της Ραφηνας απο το 1958... Στο Forum des Halles (Παρισι) υπηρχαν καπου 15 απο αυτες. Αγορασα μια ετσι για να την δει ο Αντωνης και να μας πει περισσοτερα

Rafina.jpg

Rafina1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον _Nicholas Peppas_ για το πολύτιμο αυτό δώρο.

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη από τη θέση _"ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ"_ Ραφήνας.
Πολύ κοντά στη θέση αυτή είχε γίνει η συνάντηση του _nautilia.gr_ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008.

Στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας η πλώρη του εικονιζόμενου πλοίου πρέπει να ανήκει στο τσιμεντόπλοιο.

Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να βλέπουμε την εκβολή του Μεγάλου Ρέματος Ραφήνας.
Από το σημείο αυτό και προς τη Ραφήνα υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή πολλά αλώνια. Με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι φαίνονται κάποια από αυτά τα αλώνια στη φωτογραφία.

Τελειώνοντας η παραλία, το ψηλό κτίριο πρέπει να είναι το ξενοδοχείο _"ΑΚΤΗ"._

Όλα αυτά με πάσα επιφύλαξη.

Όσα για τα πλοία που εκείνη την εποχή προσέγγιζαν στη Ραφήνα θα πρέπει να ήταν το _"Κωνσταντίνος"_ (πρώην _"Κάρυστος"_), το _"Μοσχάνθη"_, το _"Στέλλα"_, οι παντόφλες για το Μαρμάρι, τα επιβατηγά _"Φανερωμένη"_ και _"Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη"_ για Στύρα και Μαρμάρι.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## gtogias

Μια αλλιώτικη φωτογραφία της Ραφήνας, από τη μεριά της θάλασσας. Τραβηγμένη από άγνωστο σε εμένα φωτογράφο μάλλον στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70, αγορασμένη πρόσφατα στο διαδίκτυο, αφιερωμένη στον λάτρη της Ραφήνας και καλό φίλο Roi Baudoin:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97400

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και στην πανεμορφη φωτογραφια που  μας χαρισες φαινονται και δυο σκαρια το Μεγαλοχαρη και το Πορτο Λαφια.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρία φίλε tss apollon, ξέχασες το τσιμεντόπλοιο! :-D

Απίθανη η φωτογραφία δύο σκαριών που μαζί με το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. έφεραν φρέσκο αέρα στις γραμμές της Νότιας Εύβοιας και της ¶νδρου. 
Ας μη ξεχνάμε οτι 5-6 χρόνια πριν από αυτή τη φωτο, τις γραμμές εξυπηρετούσαν τα ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ και ΡΕΝΑ.

----------


## Karolos

> Και στην πανεμορφη φωτογραφια που  μας χαρισες φαινονται και δυο σκαρια το Μεγαλοχαρη και το Πορτο Λαφια.


_Φτωχές αλλά μαγευτικές εποχές !!!!!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλη μια σπαζοκεφαλια για τον φιλο..._ Roi Baudoin_

*Ραφηνα το 1914!!!!*  Και πιο να ειναι αυτο το πλοιο στο βαθος; Το *Βασιλικη* του Τογια;

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Rafina 1914.JPG

Rafina 1914b.jpg

R.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τους φιλους που τους αρεσει να θυμονται τα παλια παραθετω εδω συνοπτικα δρομολογια ολων των καραβιων που εφευγαν απο την Ραφηνα για τα νησια και Βορειο Ελλαδα το 1996. Ετσι για να θυμηθειτε λιγο τι γινοταν προ 15ετιας

Πηγη: Frewin Poffley, Greek Island Hopping 1996, Passport Books and Thomas Cook, Chicago, 1996


raf1.jpg

raf2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το ILIO H/F είναι το σημερινό καταμαράν "ΙΛΙΟΝ" που πέρυσι έκανε κέρκυρα;*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ιπταμενα δελφινια ηταν φιλε giorgos_249

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδεα μου ειναι η φευγανε πολυ περισσοτερα πλοια απο την Ραφηνα τοτε σε σχεση με την σημερινη κατασταση;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φευγανε περισσοτερα  Nicholas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ραφηνα το 1962 η 1963. 

Απο την Νεα Εικονογραφημενη Γεωγραφια Ατλας της Ελλαδος του Λεωνιδα Κουβαρη, Εκδοτικος Οικος Αφοι Σπυροπουλοι και Κ. Κουμουνδουρεας, Αθηναι, 1964

Rafina.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξαναμπεί

Ζυθεστιατόριο στη παλιά Ραφήνα

http://istorikesphotografies.blogspo...max-results=20

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια φωτογραφια της Ραφηνας απο το 1970 ( :Wink:  με διαφημιση του *Ελενα Π*.

Rafina.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ραφήνα πριν απο περίπου 10 χρόνια. Blue Star Ithaki και Μαρμάρι Εξπρές. Φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249 και pantelis2009.
img166.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ραφήνα πριν απο περίπου 10 χρόνια. Blue Star Ithaki και Μαρμάρι Εξπρές. Φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249 και pantelis2009.
> img166.jpg



Μπραβο. Ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ραφήνα πριν απο περίπου 10 χρόνια. Blue Star Ithaki και Μαρμάρι Εξπρές. Φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249 και pantelis2009.
> img166.jpg


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι, Κωστάκη! Μ' έχεις αποστομώσει τελείως μιλάμε! Την άλλη φορά που θα βρεθούμε έχει κέρασμα και δεν έχουμε αντιρρήσεις αυτή τη φορά, οκ? Thank u, super! :-) :-)

----------


## Karolos

karolos_11_111.jpg
_
Η Ραφήνα μιας άλλης εποχής._

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εξαιρετικη!!! Πειτε με οπως θελετε αλλα εγω θα αφησω και το Δηλος και το Μπαρι και θα εστιασω την προσοχη μου σε αυτο δεξια με το visor ανοιχτο.....Αρχοντοπλοιο με αρχοντα πλοιαρχο και πλοιοκτητη μαζι τα τελευταια χρονια του τουλαχιστον, 5 λεπτα που εμεινα στη γεφυρα του το 2000 αρκουσαν και με το παραπανω οπως αποδειχτηκε για να γινω μια ζωη καραβολατρης............*

*Βλεπω το φυλακιο τοτε ηταν πιο μεσα και υπηρχε περιφραξη για να παει κανεις στις μεσα προβλητες και το τσιμεντοπλοιο τοτε φαινοτανε ακομα σαν πλοιο..........Ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεστε το αρχειο σας ολοι οι φιλοι για να μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι νεωτεροι την ιστορια της αγαπημενης Ραφηνας...........*

*EDIT: Κωστακη τωρα ειδα τη φωτο και ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!*

----------


## πανούλης

Εκτός από την ταινία "*Η ζαβολιάρα*" (1959) στην οποία πρώτος είχε αναφερθεί ο καραβολάτρης Roi Baudoin και από την οποία είχα κι εγώ ανεβάσει βίντεο-αποσμάσματα π.κ. (πρό κατάρρευσης), υπάρχει και άλλη μεταγενέστερη, αλλά εξ ίσου ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία γυρισμένη σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου στη Ραφήνα.

Πρόκειται για τη δραματική ταινία του Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη "_Το παρελθόν μιάς γυναίκας_" του 1967 με τους Κώστα Καζάκο, Μαίρη Χρονοπούλου, Φαίδωνα Γεωργίτση, Ελένη Ζαφειρίου κ.α. Ταινία γυρισμένη στο στύλ των _φιλμ-νουάρ_ με εξαίρετη πλοκή και πολύ καλές ερμηνείες με εξέχουσα την συγκλονιστική μάνα που ενσαρκώνει η Ελένη Ζαφειρίου. Αξίζει να προστεθεί οτι η ταινία αποτελεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο μελέτη πάνω στο κοινωνικό ζήτημα του πόσο βαρύνει στις επιλογές ενός άνδρα το παρελθόν μιας γυναίκας.

Η οθόνη ανοίγει στούς τίτλους με ένα εντυπωσιακό πλάνο από την γνωστή άκρα "Μύτη της γριάς". 
Δεσπόζει το εκκλησάκι του Αη Νικόλα. Βλέπουμε επίσης την πλάζ κάτω από τα σημερινά parking.
Στο λιμάνι, δίπλα στο λιμενοβραχίονα με το τσιμεντόπλοιο, έτοιμο για αναχώρηση το "*Έλενα Π*."
Και αφού μας δείξει ο φακός το κεντρικό δρόμο και τα κτίρια που σήμερα είναι η μεγάλη πλατεία, στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε το "*Έλενα Π*." να αποπλέει. 

Και μια λεπτομέρεια που σπάει τη βαρειά ατμόσφαιρα:  Η Μ. Χρονοπούλου στέκεται εκεί που είναι σήμερα το "La Serra" ενώ το "Ελενα Π." χάνεται και λέει στον Αλέκο Ουδινότη : "- _Φύγετε τώρα σας παρακαλώ γιατί έρχεται ο άνδρας μου_." Εκείνη τη στιγμή γυρίζει ο φακός προς τον Κώστα Καζάκο που πράγματι έρχεται από το λιμάνι, όπου στο μεταξύ έχει προλάβει να φτάσει και να δέσει το "*Μεγαλόχαρη*"! (Απορία: Καλά, πόση ώρα έκανε ο ευλογημένος να ανέβει απο το λιμάνι;!)







Αν το video δεν παίζει κανονικά, μπορείτε να το δείτε *εδώ*

----------


## thanos75

> Εκτός από την ταινία "*Η ζαβολιάρα*" (1959) στην οποία πρώτος είχε αναφερθεί ο καραβολάτρης Roi Baudoin και από την οποία είχα κι εγώ ανεβάσει βίντεο-αποσμάσματα π.κ. (πρό κατάρρευσης), υπάρχει και άλλη μεταγενέστερη, αλλά εξ ίσου ενδιαφέρουσα ταινία γυρισμένη σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου στη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Πρόκειται για τη δραματική ταινία του Γιάννη Δαλιανίδη "_Το παρελθόν μιάς γυναίκας_" του 1967 με τους Κώστα Καζάκο, Μαίρη Χρονοπούλου, Φαίδωνα Γεωργίτση, Ελένη Ζαφειρίου κ.α. Ταινία γυρισμένη στο στύλ των _φιλμ-νουάρ_ με εξαίρετη πλοκή και πολύ καλές ερμηνείες με εξέχουσα την συγκλονιστική μάνα που ενσαρκώνει η Ελένη Ζαφειρίου. Αξίζει να προστεθεί οτι η ταινία αποτελεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο μελέτη πάνω στο κοινωνικό ζήτημα του πόσο βαρύνει στις επιλογές ενός άνδρα το παρελθόν μιας γυναίκας.
> 
> Η οθόνη ανοίγει στούς τίτλους με ένα εντυπωσιακό πλάνο από την γνωστή άκρα "Μύτη της γριάς". 
> Δεσπόζει το εκκλησάκι του Αη Νικόλα. Βλέπουμε επίσης την πλάζ κάτω από τα σημερινά parking.
> Στο λιμάνι, δίπλα στο λιμενοβραχίονα με το τσιμεντόπλοιο, έτοιμο για αναχώρηση το "*Έλενα Π*."
> Και αφού μας δείξει ο φακός το κεντρικό δρόμο και τα κτίρια που σήμερα είναι η μεγάλη πλατεία, στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε το "*Έλενα Π*." να αποπλέει. 
> 
> ...


Να'σαι καλά φίλε Πάνο για τα βιντεάκια και για τις ταινίες που μας υπενθύμισες.  Ειλικρινά δεν τις θυμόμουν αυτές τις ελληνικές ταινίες (είχα πολλά χρόνια να τις δω) και είναι όμορφο το ότι αποτυπώνουν μια Ραφήνα που κατ'ουσίαν δεν γνωρίσαμε ποτέ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι ιστορικη ,του 1996, αλλα ενδιαφερουσα.Μια φωτο του τραβηξα απο το αεροσκαφος του Γ.Κουρουπη

film (235).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> Δεν ειναι ιστορικη ,του 1996, αλλα ενδιαφερουσα.Μια φωτο του τραβηξα απο το αεροσκαφος του Γ.Κουρουπη
> 
> film (235).jpg


Παντα ενδιαφερουσες οι αεροφωτογραφιες!Το δεμενο καραβι, ο Αλκαιος ειναι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ενδιαφερουσα αλλα και εντυπωσιακη!!!   
Το Αλκαιος φιλε Aquaman_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια Ραφηνα

Ρ1.jpg

Ρ2.jpg

Απο το ιστολογιο του Δ. Σπυροπουλου.
http://dimarath.blogspot.com/2010_05_15_archive.html

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να μην ειναι φώτο αλλα αυτό το βιντεάκι απο την κωμική ταινία του Σ. Μουστάκα ο Δυναστείας του 1985 δίχνει το λιμάνι τις Ραφήνας και τα πλοία εκει!

----------


## rafina-lines

Πςςςς, τέλειο!!!  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Απόστολε!!!   :Surprised: 

Πληροφοριακά να αναφέρουμε πως στο 0:15 βλέπουμε το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ 2, στο 0:47 το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, από το 1:27 ως το 1:55 και τα δύο πλοία, τα οποία βρίσκονται στις τότε προβλήτες #3 και #4 (σημερινές...  #0 αφού πια δε χρησιμοποιούνται, γιατί βρίσκονται στο παλιό λιμάνι), ενώ από το 1:56 ως το τέλος (2:19) βλέπουμε το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ 1 ως ΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στην τότε προβλήτα #6, σημερινή #2.   :Surprised:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδωε ενα αρθρο απο την Αθηναικη εφημεριδα _Ελληνικον Μελλον_ της 23ης Μαρτιου 1939 που αναφερεται σε σφοδρη καταιγιδα στην Ραφηνα. Το αρθρο εχει ενδιαφερον γιατι παρουσιαζει ενα αγνωστο πλοιο εξω απο το λιμανι της Ραφηνας. Νομιζω οτι βλεπουμε καποιο μωλο.

19390323 Rafina 2 Ell Mellon.jpg

19390323 Rafina 1 Ell Mellon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καρτποσταλ απο την παλια Ραφηνα μας παρουσιαζει σκηνες που δεν βλεπουμε πια. Το τσιμεντοπλοιο, πορθμεια, το *Ελενα Π*, κλπ. Την αγορασα απο το Ebay και ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

Rafina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη καρτ ποσταλ!Το πλοιο κατω αριστερα ειναι το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Moναδικη καρτ ποσταλ!Το πλοιο κατω αριστερα ειναι το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ


Απολυτο δικιο. Το ξεχασα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια καρτποσταλ απο την παλια Ραφηνα μας παρουσιαζει σκηνες που δεν βλεπουμε πια. Το τσιμεντοπλοιο, πορθμεια, το *Ελενα Π*, κλπ. Την αγορασα απο το Ebay και ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
> 
> Rafina.jpg


 Πραγματικά σπάνια. Η παντόφλα ποιά να είναι; ¶σχετο αλλά το πρώτο λεωφορείο είναι Scania Vabis τότε που φτιάχναμε, εξάγαμε λεωφορεία κ όχι μόνο...ΤΩΡΑ τι κάνουμε;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πραγματικά σπάνια. Η παντόφλα ποιά να είναι; ¶σχετο αλλά το πρώτο λεωφορείο είναι Scania Vabis τότε που φτιάχναμε, εξάγαμε λεωφορεία κ όχι μόνο...ΤΩΡΑ τι κάνουμε;;


_...η "παντοφλα" ειναι το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_

----------


## roussosf

> _...η "παντοφλα" ειναι το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_


ο προπομπός του "ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ"
μετέφερε Συροτηνομυκονια μόνο φορτηγα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ο προπομπός του "ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ"
> μετέφερε Συροτηνομυκονια μόνο φορτηγα


Σε ποιά εποχή αναφέρεστε ??? Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, η συγκεκριμμένη παντόφλα όταν δούλευε στη Ραφήνα (τέλη '60 - αρχές '70) ταξίδευε μόνο προς Μαρμάρι και Νέα Στύρα. Δούλεψε βέβαια και "Συροτηνομυκονία" με φορτηγά, αλλά μετά το 2003 που συμπλήρωσε 35ετία, αρχικά ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ και κατόπιν και μέχρι και σήμερα ως _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_.

----------


## roussosf

> Σε ποιά εποχή αναφέρεστε ??? Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, η συγκεκριμμένη παντόφλα όταν δούλευε στη Ραφήνα (τέλη '60 - αρχές '70) ταξίδευε μόνο προς Μαρμάρι και Νέα Στύρα. Δούλεψε βέβαια και "Συροτηνομυκονία" με φορτηγά, αλλά μετά το 2003 που συμπλήρωσε 35ετία, αρχικά ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ και κατόπιν και μέχρι και σήμερα ως _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_.


τοτε ακριβως την περιοδο της ¨"επταετιας" δουλευε πολυ με τα φορτηγα της Συρου και Μυκονου
πολυ αμφιβαλω αν την βρηκε ι 21ος αιωνας στην Ραφηνα
απο το 1985 και μετα που ειχα καθημερινη σχεδον επαφη με Ραφηνα εγω δεν την θυμαμαι

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και είναι βέβαια λογικότατο να μην θυμάστε το πλοίο στη Ραφήνα από το 1985 και μετά, αφού από τα μέσα (το πολύ τέλη) της δεκαετίας του '70 και μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 δούλεψε στη γραμμή Ρίο - Αντίρριο (περισσότερα στο _θέμα του πλοίου_).

Η ερώτηση μου αφορούσε στο αν θυμάστε το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ της καρτποστάλ που παρατέθηκε έξι ποστ πιό πάνω, να πηγαίνει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο εκείνη την εποχή (1967 έως 1975 περίπου) ή στην "σύγχρονη" εποχή (από το 2003 και μετά). Από την στιγμή πάντως που δευκρινήσατε ότι δούλευε Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο "την περίοδο της επταετίας", δεν δύναμαι οπωσδήποτε να το αμφισβητήσω, θα πρέπει όμως να πω ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο για την συγκεκριμμένη παντόφλα ανοικτού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 8747628)_ της Ραφήνας. Μέχρι σήμερα όλες οι υπάρχουσες μαρτυρίες έκαναν λόγο για δρομολόγια του πλοίου από την Ραφήνα προς την Εύβοια.

 Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι την ίδια περίπου εποχή (τέλη δεκαετίας '60) υπήρξε και η παντόφλα κλειστού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 6906103)_ που έκανε δρομολόγια από το Πόρτο Ράφτη κυρίως αλλά και από την Ραφήνα προς τις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## roussosf

> Και είναι βέβαια λογικότατο να μην θυμάστε το πλοίο στη Ραφήνα από το 1985 και μετά, αφού από τα μέσα (το πολύ τέλη) της δεκαετίας του '70 και μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 2000 δούλεψε στη γραμμή Ρίο - Αντίρριο (περισσότερα στο _θέμα του πλοίου_).
> 
> Η ερώτηση μου αφορούσε στο αν θυμάστε το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ της καρτποστάλ που παρατέθηκε έξι ποστ πιό πάνω, να πηγαίνει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο εκείνη την εποχή (1967 έως 1975 περίπου) ή στην "σύγχρονη" εποχή (από το 2003 και μετά). Από την στιγμή πάντως που δευκρινήσατε ότι δούλευε Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο "την περίοδο της επταετίας", δεν δύναμαι οπωσδήποτε να το αμφισβητήσω, θα πρέπει όμως να πω ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο για την συγκεκριμμένη παντόφλα ανοικτού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 8747628)_ της Ραφήνας. Μέχρι σήμερα όλες οι υπάρχουσες μαρτυρίες έκαναν λόγο για δρομολόγια του πλοίου από την Ραφήνα προς την Εύβοια.
> 
>  Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι την ίδια περίπου εποχή (τέλη δεκαετίας '60) υπήρξε και η παντόφλα κλειστού τύπου _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 6906103)_ που έκανε δρομολόγια από το Πόρτο Ράφτη κυρίως αλλά και από την Ραφήνα προς τις Κυκλάδες.


εγώ δεν είχα ταξιδέψει ποτέ για να έχω αποτυπώσει την εικόνα του 
πολύ δικός μου που είχε φορτηγό και  έκανε δρομολόγια από και προς Σύρο μου έλεγε ότι ήταν το μαρτύριο των οδηγών η "παντόφλα" ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ

----------


## rafina-lines

Ας δούμε δύο φώτο της δεκαετίας '70 με τα ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι, καθώς και τα δύο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ στο (τότε) έξω...   :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες αλλοτινων ομορφων  χρονων μας  χαρισες φιλε rafina-lines!!!

_

----------


## Takerman

> Ας δούμε δύο φώτο της δεκαετίας '70 με τα ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι, καθώς και τα δύο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ στο (τότε) έξω...


Ωραίες φωτό με καλή ανάλυση. Στη δεύτερη φωτό πέρα από τα βαπόρια, ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα αυτοκίνητα με το τρίτροχο ΜΕΒΕΑ Robin σε πρώτο πλάνο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε δύο φώτο της δεκαετίας '70 με τα ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι, καθώς και τα δύο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ στο (τότε) έξω...


Ωραίες εικόνες μιάς άλλης εποχής. Από του Πολέμη,μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι το άσπρο δενγράφει τίποτα ενώ  ήταν ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ. Το είχα ταξιδέψει σαν ΧΑ σκέτο από Χίο τότε με το Κυπριακό (1974).

----------


## rafina-lines

Παρακαλώ, παιδιά, δεν κάνει τίποτα.  Δεν έχω και σπουδαίο αρχείο από κείνα τα χρόνια γιατί ήμουν πιτσιρίκι, τυχαία τελείως βρέθηκαν αυτές.  Δεν είναι κανονικές φώτο, είναι από slide, κι ίσως γι' αυτό είναι και καθαρές όπως λέτε.  Φίλε Βίκτωρ, το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 2 έγραφε το όνομά του μέσα στην εσοχή που ήταν η σκάλα των επιβατών, πίσω ακριβώς από το καταπελτάκι, γι' αυτό δε φαίνεται.  Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το έγραφε εκεί, ένα σημείο δλδ που δεν το βλέπει κανείς...   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Βίκτωρ, το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 2 έγραφε το όνομά του μέσα στην εσοχή που ήταν η σκάλα των επιβατών, πίσω ακριβώς από το καταπελτάκι, γι' αυτό δε φαίνεται. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το έγραφε εκεί, ένα σημείο δλδ που δεν το βλέπει κανείς...


Έχεις δίκιο κ να σκεφθείς ότι βαπόρια της εποχής του,εγώ τα 'εχω ζήσει. Όντως πολύ "κουφό".

----------


## despo

> Παρακαλώ, παιδιά, δεν κάνει τίποτα.  Δεν έχω και σπουδαίο αρχείο από κείνα τα χρόνια γιατί ήμουν πιτσιρίκι, τυχαία τελείως βρέθηκαν αυτές.  Δεν είναι κανονικές φώτο, είναι από slide, κι ίσως γι' αυτό είναι και καθαρές όπως λέτε.  Φίλε Βίκτωρ, το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 2 έγραφε το όνομά του μέσα στην εσοχή που ήταν η σκάλα των επιβατών, πίσω ακριβώς από το καταπελτάκι, γι' αυτό δε φαίνεται.  Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το έγραφε εκεί, ένα σημείο δλδ που δεν το βλέπει κανείς...


Πράγματι αυτό το θυμάμαι οτι είχε την ονομασία του στην εσοχή. Οπως και να κάνει οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι σπανιότατες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H oμορφη και σπανια φωτο ειναι απο το 1978 και μετα γιατι βλεπω ενα autobianchi A112 σειρα 4 που παρουσιαστηκε το νοεμβριο του 1977

----------


## thanos75

> Ας δούμε δύο φώτο της δεκαετίας '70 με τα ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ στο μέσα λιμάνι, καθώς και τα δύο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ στο (τότε) έξω...


Καλά ¶ρη τι υπέροχες φωτος  είναι αυτές.  Ειλικρινά δεν το πίστευα που τις έβλεπα.  Με γύρισες πίσω σε υπέροχα χρόνια.  Ξέρεις μήπως ποιά χρονιά είναι τραβηγμένες? Πάντως για φωτος της δεκαετίας του 70 η ανάλυση είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετική. Μήπως είναι από αρχές δεκαετίας 80? Εάν βρεις καμία και με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ, θα με "τελειώσεις" πραγματικά :Fat: 
Υ.Γ.
Στη φωτογραφία του ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ και ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανής και η τεράστια ανοικοδόμηση της Ραφήνας που έχει συντελεστεί προς την περιοχή Μελτέμι και Νηρέα :Apologetic:

----------


## nikgeo

αυτο παιδια ειναι το μαρμαρι 1 και οχι το μαρμαρι εξπρες στο πρωινο δρομολογιο  :Cocksure:  


> Μια εικόνα που σημάδεψε για χρόνια τη Ραφήνα. Ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ δεμένος στην 7, μιά μπίγα στην 9 με απλωμένο ένα συρματόσκοινο για να έχει η υπόθεση και λίγο ενδιαφέρον, ανάμεσα μια λουρίδα θάλασσα για τη θέση 8 1/2, κόσμος πολύς στο ντόκο να παρακολουθεί και ένα πολύ γνωστό χέρι να σπρώχνει τη μανέλα της αριστερής στο πρόσω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27605
> 
> Για τους πιο περίεργους η όψη προς τα πίσω. Κάποιος στη βαρδιόλα του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ παρακολουθεί επίσης, στην πλώρη όμως δεν υπάρχει κανείς για να λασκάρει ενδεχομένως την καδένα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27606
> 
> Επιβίβαση στο ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για το δρομολόγιο των 08.30 για Μαρμάρι.
> ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε _τοξότης_ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράψατε για το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ - ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_, αλλά το πλοίο έχει δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ (click _ΕΔΩ_), και στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος αναφέρουμε και όλο το ιστορικό του, και έχουμε ανεβάσει ανάμεσα σε άλλες και την φωτό από το shipspotting που παραθέσατε (είναι δική μου).

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> αυτο παιδια ειναι το μαρμαρι 1 και οχι το μαρμαρι εξπρες στο πρωινο δρομολογιο


Και εκτός αυτού η τελευταία φωτογραφία δεν είναι απο τις Μαρίκες, αλλά από το Γυμνάσιο/Λύκειο της Ραφήνας.

Μας ταξιδεύουν πίσω στο χρόνο αυτές οι εικόνες... ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------

